# NOW SHIPPING -- W3V McModules ! ! !



## MR Bulk (Jun 8, 2003)

** 7-13-03 -- Nearly all W3V McModules have been tested and potted and the first ones will ship Monday, July 14, 2003; Thank You all for your patience...*

** 7-12-03 -- All built, see latest post...*

**The Build has commenced, contructing one or two here and there in between the jet skiing, horseback riding, ATV'ing, Luau'ing, drinking, sushi'ing, and all the other touristy stuff we been a-doin' (for picture proof, see post #471 of this thread)...*

**Got all the parts in, and although I am entertaining a certain very important guest and his family who are in town right now, I did find time to trial-produce a couple of the McModules tonight -- see latest post near the end.*

**Don has kindly acquiesced and allowed me to name this mod, so it is now officially called the -- McModule...*


Those premium *W3*-binned Lambertians _*are finally here!*_


Naturally a little proof is in order:












I've been bursting at the seams to share the good news as I am so overwhelmingly excited about this, and having just hit the big five-oh last year (hey, Hawaii 5-0!), nothing much excites me any more.

However, I must now respectfully request that you kindly not contact me regarding these emitters.

You see, I had originally planned to use them in a huge 50-unit run of the absolutely brightest _El Primo_ Space Needles ever, but thankfully common sense (as well as a much smaller-format 5W mod run being developed as I write this) has prevailed, so I am just showin'em off for the moment... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Other than a little proprietary built-in resistance, I have maintained all along that what really distinguishes my mods from the others is simply the quality of the Luxeons themselves. Quality that I am not ashamed to prostitute myself through hook, crook, line, sinker, and cold hard cash to obtain.

_And they're finally here!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## yclo (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmm...


----------



## yclo (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I almost forgot,

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

-YC


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

WhySee, you are toooo kind...


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

"...* a much smaller-format 5W mod run being developed while I write...* " 

PayPal loaded. Yain't gotta say nuthin' else. I sure fire ain't missin' out on this one.






<font color="blue"> * What is that needle like building in the "Garden City of Lights" anyway? * </font>


----------



## x-ray (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I found Mr Bulks first post a little worrying 

(<font color="red">The initial post was quickly removed and a new photo taken after the package from Lumileds was "cleaned up" a little</font>)

Here is a copy of the original I dug out of my cache:


----------



## x-ray (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by x-ray


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Good cache capture, x-ray.

Whether through hook, crook, line, sinker, or cold hard cache an agreement is an agreement.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

how good is a w3v bin code 5watt LS???


----------



## x-ray (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
how good is a w3v bin code 5watt LS??? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Flux 
U (average)87.4 to 113.6 lumens
V (good)113.6 to 147.7 lumens
W (jackpot!)147.7 to 192.0 lumens
X (you wish!)192.0 to 249.6 lumens

Tint (These remain the same for the 5W)
*It should be noted that these won't show as much discoloration as the 1 Watt LS's do.
1 (quite green)
2 (greensish)
3 (ok)
4 (bluesish)
5 (purplish)

Vf
R is 5.43v to 5.91v
S is 5.91v to 6.39v
T is 6.39v to 6.87v
U is 6.87v to 7.35v
V is 7.35v to 7.83v
W is 7.83v to 8.31v


<font color="blue">* Thanks to LEDmodMan for the above info </font>


----------



## sidespill (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

what host are these going in?


----------



## x-ray (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*rdeloviar353 said:*
what host are these going in? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It will be a ..



.. sounds like an amazing combination.

<font color="black">Post Edited By 
*The Alien Consortium /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif*</font>


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I wonder if a 9V surefire is what he means by a smaller light.


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

x-ray -

I'm sure the Alien Consortium is pleased with your continued support and compliance.

Remember *"Resistors are futile".*


----------



## Joe400 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

<font color="red">. . . Excellent </font>


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How come you get all the good stuff! Huh!!


----------



## OddOne (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Okay, I want... Gimme! (Need a couple decent 5-watters for some pending projects.)

oO


----------



## bucken (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*




(The transformation begins...)


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How much brighter is this over a NexNeedle?


----------



## treek13 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Congratulations on the big *SCORE*, Charlie!!!

Now 'fess up, what's this new host?

We're dying of curiousity here, we need to know.

PayPal sent,
Pat


----------



## N162E (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

That's the first time I have seen what a reel looks like. Is that a full reel? How many are on a reel? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I don't care what you put these in, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE put me on the list to buy one.
Thank you,
Mike
Oh yeah, any idea when the'll be made?


----------



## Klaus (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Last bribe I remember MrBulk talking about where good old Macademia Nuts - seems he upped the ante since then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

At least he didn´t have to shell out body parts like Lambda lately told us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Klaus


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

WOW! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

Put me on the list for whatever your next creation to host one of these is. *pretty-please*

-Jason


----------



## LEDagent (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

okay...if i have the money...i'm am NOT going to pass up the next offering of Space Needles. WOW! Mr Bulk..you lucky man!!!


P.S. Hey...can we get this information to be a sticky? I've been looking for this information for a while now. THanks for posting it again!
[ QUOTE ]
*x-ray said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
how good is a w3v bin code 5watt LS??? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Flux 
U (average)87.4 to 113.6 lumens
V (good)113.6 to 147.7 lumens
W (jackpot!)147.7 to 192.0 lumens
X (you wish!)192.0 to 249.6 lumens

Tint (These remain the same for the 5W)
*It should be noted that these won't show as much discoloration as the 1 Watt LS's do.
1 (quite green)
2 (greensish)
3 (ok)
4 (bluesish)
5 (purplish)

Vf
R is 5.43v to 5.91v
S is 5.91v to 6.39v
T is 6.39v to 6.87v
U is 6.87v to 7.35v
V is 7.35v to 7.83v
W is 7.83v to 8.31v


<font color="blue">* Thanks to LEDmodMan for the above info </font> 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Let me guess,
Wayne is hooking you up with 3toD cells and you are putting them in a 2D Nexstar with 6AA NiMH batteries to feed it! Since I am dreaming, it will have the 30mm optics thrown in there for an inexpensive (to feed anyway) long throw light. If so, sign me up! My Mini-LGI is lonely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

On one side there is the remote possibility about a 3x123 McLux body with new Skunk-Gang-Turbo-Head (SGTH) and 30mm optik direct driving those beauties - but why not put those in a more compact reflectored body like the SF 6P or newer cheaper competitors and use a driver circuit ?

I guess we´ll know soon enough - and it will be BRIGHT

Klaus


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Put me on that list!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmm. Smaller? but will it have the effecient mag style reflector for long throw? Or will it just be close to it? pelican m6 perhaps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bucken (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Would you believe it?!? I STILL don't have a single Mr. Bulk Mod in my entire inventory of flashlights!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif Always been bad timing, since they go so fast. PLEASE, I MUST get on the list this time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
but why not put those in a more compact reflectored body like the SF 6P or newer cheaper competitors and use a driver circuit ?

[/ QUOTE ]

Don did just that with the Pelican M6 and mentioned the possibility of building 5w drop-ins for it. [more info]


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ike and Ty are on the right track. Actually this is originally a McGizmo mod, and if anything I would simply become the

Assembler and Provider Of Luxeons

Hmmm, sounds like some kind of medieval title, don't it?

I can't say more right now!

Roy, there is no such thing as a Nex*M*eedle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

N162E, there are 50 on a reel.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr Bulk's mods are like potato chips... you can't have just one. I just got my first taste of a Mr Bulk mod, a SNII, and already I'm thirsting for another Mr Bulk special. Put me on this list too Mr Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ive heard enough, Im in...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I know, its a 9volt direct drive McLux


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

lux


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

O.K. 
I'm in the first 50 to post.
Does that mean I'm in line?

I was thinking about sending an inordinate amount of money by Paypal and seeing what shows up on my doorstep. However, to thwart that plan, Mr. Bulk indicates that he may not be the point of sale. This just sucks. I don't know where to send inordinate amounts of money. What a conundrum.


----------



## lildave (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I neeeed one..... two......


----------



## mst3k (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie all I can say is: I WANT ONE!!!!!!!

Pleaseeeeeeeee.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Floating Spots said:*
This just sucks. I don't know where to send inordinate amounts of money. What a conundrum. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll take a little of that cash you're having a hard time placing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Jason


----------



## sidespill (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

"give to the needy not the greedy" newbies need they don't greed. my UK SL6 needs one of these to hunt down lobsters down here in okinawa, japan. you flashaholics tuned me in now it's time to let me in.


----------



## ufokillerz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

hmm i emailed don about these weeks ago when it was first posted, i wonder if i'm in line =)


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

whatever it is, I'm in, that's for sure.


----------



## stangster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'm in like sin..

(muahahaha)


----------



## rdf (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmmm. If these guys are right about it being based on the Pelican M6, dare I hope that it would also have McGizmo's cool modded tailswitch?


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

A Pelican M6 modification / drop in would work great since I already have a host. A McLux Supercharged Head would work for me as well since I have a Black UBH for the McLux along with a 2X123 just waiting around. Please put me on your very interested list as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Are you ready for PayPal prepay yet? Please remember I posted followed by email... while praying to the gods of lightand holding an SNII in one hand and a NexNeedle in the other.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

There cannot be payment for preorders because there are no cost quotes in yet on the machined parts necessary for production.

I have been, however, quietly compiling a pre-, Pre-, PRE-order notification list if it appears that this project will become reality. It is then that I will initiate contacts in order of _*e-mail*_ date/time receipt, with a follow-up announcement here only if pre-, Pre-, PRE-orders do not exceed the total number of mods we can indeed build.

So far I have sixteen names.

Please insert "*SECRET*" in the subject line so I can wade through everything more quickly:

[email protected]

Thank You for your support...


----------



## treek13 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ah so it's sort of a *DOUBLE SECRET PRE-ORDER LIST*.

I get it.
Pat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Yeah Pat, but you sold yore special secret-made Purple SN2. Cut-off!!!


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

...quietly compiling a pre-, Pre-, PRE-order notification list...will initiate contacts in order of _*e-mail*_ date/time receipt.

So far I have sixteen names.


[/ QUOTE ] 
I'm out. Likely, this will be one of, if not the premier Summer Of 2003 flashlights, but I'm out.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'm so in! Bring it on, Mr. Bulk!


----------



## keithhr (Jun 9, 2003)

*secret pre-order*

I'm in, secret pre-order list!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

25 and counting...


----------



## bucken (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Sign me up for this super secret pre-order list please!


----------



## Joe400 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Secret e-mail sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Please Please.
Did I make it?


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 9, 2003)

*ReS: WE3V CBin CoRde 5EW\'s !!!T*

Forgot to put something in the HEADER... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Wooooo! Now to figure out how to justify a triple lithium Pelican 5W beast. Uhhhhhhh...


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Super secret e-mail sent.


----------



## RY3 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

No. I did not send that secret pre-order request!! Really!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Secret email sent!

I`m not quite sure what I`m trying to buy, but I definitely know that I want one.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MY (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Secret email sent.


----------



## ufokillerz (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

secret email sent lol, do emails to don count? i sent one when it was first revealed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sstrauss (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

ultra top secret msg sent.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

ufokillerz,

*I* don't have any W3V's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- Don


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

ROFLMAO

Larry


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Super ultra high top secret email sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Wonder if I'll get in or not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Just to reiterate, this is, indeed a TK unit, correct??


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Darn it!

Just when I get back from a bank-bustin' vacation, too!

Arrrrgh... It's definately VERY painful to sit this one out...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## snuffy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Darn it!

Just when I get back from a bank-bustin' vacation, too!

Arrrrgh... It's definately VERY painful to sit this one out...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ya got anything to put up in B/S/T? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif
That's what I been doin' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Just to get my self adjusted to Mr. Bulk's upcoming jewel I've been flashing my little Mini LG1 around a bit. I forgot what a great little light this is.


----------



## yclo (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'm not telling you whether or not I sent an email coz it's a _*SECRET!!*_


----------



## PieThatCorner (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Aha!! The ol' _"not telling whether or not you sent an email because it's an ultra top secret undercover possible covert super-duper hidden message"_ trick! Oh yeah?! Two can play that game! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

-Jim


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

snuffy,
As a die-hard flashaholic (that's on a "diet" of sorts right now on lights), placing any one of my lights on BST is tantamount to an apocalyptic seizure being expunged on me... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Um. Ahem... Actually, I've been thinkin' about sellin' some old mods, but then again, they're mods, and sentimentality goes a long ways... 

Maybe Charlie will offer an "X" bin one of these days...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmmm...looks like it's time to start camping outside Charlie's house...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
ufokillerz,

*I* don't have any W3V's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- Don 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yah Don, but **we** just might -- Woohoo!

Anyway I am at work, so will check my probable _pile_ of e-mails when I get home...

BTW we may have a naming contest for this mod, with a prize to be determined later (lowest serial number, mebbe?)...a'course me and da 'Giz would get #'s one and two... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How about instead of a weak Pelican, the upgraded version will be called the Raptor?


----------



## yclo (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McBulk.


----------



## sas (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The Photon Torpedo


----------



## snuffy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*yclo said:*
McBulk. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now that does have a nice ring to it...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*yclo said:*
McBulk. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This bright puppy would shurly deserve such a name

Klaus


----------



## stangster (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McBulk has a good ring alright.

Or 

MrGizmo, 
MMP,
The Bright One,
EDCW3


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

*"McBulk"? Hmmm, DOES have a nice ring to it, doesn't it? Let's see what the 'Giz says...*


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BTW we are now at *48* e-mail responses(!).


----------



## x-ray (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How about the <font color="red">Non-*Bulk*y-Bright-*Gizmo* </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

NBBG for short /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How about the McBulk Super Secret 2003 Covert CPF Special.


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Another * SECRET * email message reaffirming my interest as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey,

McBulk works for me! I am concerned with any encouragement to YC though..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- Don

PS. The ducks are still lining up but a row does look likely.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Just what is everyone signing up for? Is it that much brighter than my NexNeedle? Should I send in the NexNeedle for rehab?

MrBulk, do you remember what bin the NexNeedles were?


----------



## K Horn (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Heck keep it simple and name it the after the first 
word out of your NON-flashlight loving friends when you
demonstrate it to them............WOW

Or their second words....YOU PAID HOW MUCH????


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Roy, I believe the later NexNeedles were U3Us (well, at least my SE NN is)...


----------



## treek13 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yeah Pat, but you sold yore special secret-made Purple SN2. Cut-off!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Darn! Cut off again. 

Now I am on *triple secret probation* which I think might keep me off the double secret pre-pre-order list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Pat 

PS - I don't know if this helps, but I think it is all Don's fault 'cause I needed to free up funds for a McLux which became available. Plus I still have my Space Needle (which I use more than I did the SNII) and my brightest, whitest LGI. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Has it hit 50 yet?
Maybe this is a sign that I should get one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

Maybe change your moniker to Mr. Bulkaholism because you incite drooling anticipation as effectively as the sexiest wahine on any of your islands. 

(email sent, naturally)

Brightnorm


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I want black....
but I will be happy with silver as well.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Second "Secret Email" sent!

#50 ???


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Okay, we be at *56*. Color of body not important I guess, depends on what can be had in quantity...

But what IS important, is that I will not be agreeing to "McBulk" as an appropriate name. After deeeeep reflection (gazing long and lascivious into a Mag reflector), I have come to the honest realization that this is ALL Don's creation. I will be merely Assembler and Provider of Luxeons (yes, that could indeed be a medieval title for some lowly medium-rank land baron), so the name should be something else...McPel? McDome? McModule? Pellux?


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

A McW3V Secret 5W Special "Hmmm..."


----------



## mst3k (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ok then, how bout simply........Gizmo.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Maybe a McWhat...? 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I leave it up to Da Don. Hey..."McDon"?


----------



## stangster (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McEDCw3
McPM6mo
McYDM (YouDaMan)

Don Pelican /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Or the dyslexic version of Gizmo..................................
The Omzig. Ooooh yeah the Omzig 2003


----------



## bucken (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Maybe a GizWiz...?


----------



## keithhr (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I have seen the future and it is an led, brighter ,ever brighter, and we are here to see the future as it unfolds.


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
the Omzig 2003 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like this one especially... the Omzig '03 platnium edition.

-Jason/nosaj-
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I _HAVE SEEN_ the future and it is an led, brighter ,ever brighter, and we are here to see the future as it unfolds. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that's right, besides me and Don, our very own _keithr_ has seen one of these in person!


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

In light of this, Keith, ya'mind if I crash at your place for a while... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Jason


----------



## K Horn (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey how about just calling it Gizmo....you know "bright light, bright light." or just D-lux


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bucken said:*
Maybe a GizWiz...? 

[/ QUOTE ]

"Comes with the 5W LS or X-rated bezel!"


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McP65? Might be a McP61 some day with (R3 1W and buck driver). Might also be a McP63 later this year? Peanut gallery suggestion....

You guys decide. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- Don


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McWhatever... I just want one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lildave (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McSecret


----------



## mst3k (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Altering one letter makes it interesting. The McLux altered.
I guess McSux and McFux are right out, but there are lots of other letters. McBux? McTux? McZux? The mind boggles, amongst other things. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

What about *McBiG* or *McBG* ? 

Klaus


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

mc*don*alds?


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McDons... It's a "full pound" of light... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McDeLite (MDL), Sun's Little Son (sLS)??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

you know charlie... a picture of this light would really help us come up with an appropriate name /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## shiftd (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

the picture of the almighty creator side by side with the creations will also helps us to determine the best name for it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

good luck finding a picture of god and the entire universe shiftd /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Alright! Alright! I can't stand it anymore. Put me on that SECRET list. Email coming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## shiftd (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

No /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif , I mean the picture of Charlie and his light, not the almighty in general terms.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

oh...well in that case i couldn't agree more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

actually....if you look hard enough, you will be able to find a picture of charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How about "Little Mac"? As opposed to Big Mac, a play on the whole McDonald's thing that seems to be rearing its head here...

Actually The Man has spoken, and if _DC65_ is what he wants, then that is what I think it should be. After all, Mercedes-Benz doesn't NAME their cars, nor does BMW, etc. Just pure numerical nomenclature, so that they leave room to tie in future products (didja hear that? _Future Products_???!!!).

Anyway a brief word on this Notification List that's building up. That's what it is, a list compiled of e-mails from which notifications will be made in order of date/time received. And at that time prepayment will be requested, with the earliest Paypals claiming their units until we are sold out. The rest will be refunded or offered the identical mod platform excpet with a different 5W Bin Code (still hand selected from Bin Codes such as V2T, U4T, U3U, etc., depending on what we can get). And they will still be very nice and bright lights -- in fact my own example "only" has a V2T in it, yet it still outperforms a certain -- well, I am not at liberty to say right now, as it has not been released for public sale yet (it is an RPI, not a mod).

Anyway I have been adding up the projected costs, and it has already exceeded $100 just in parts alone, not yet counting pending quotes for the custom-machined bits!

Stay tuned...


----------



## Orion (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How about McStillCan'tAffordOne. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

MrBulk, do you have a projected date? I was just wondering 'cause I'm going to have spinal surgery on July 2 and will be in the hosp. for at least a week, maybe more, I'd really hate to miss out on this.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

If McBiG sounds too huge for such a small but bright light and given the "Little Mac" proposal from Mr. Island himself why not go with McLittle then ?

Klaus


----------



## Phylor (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McNova


----------



## Tweek (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I don't care if it's called the so-bright-it'll-burn-a-hole-through-your-wallet light, I'm still gonna get my hands on one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


Chris


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

McIprobablymisseditagaindamn


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

We are now at *68*.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
We are now at *68*. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not to shabby for a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif "sight unseen sale". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Anarchocap (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I would like to throw *McBux* into the ring, 'cuz you are gonna need 'em to buy this puppy!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*UnanimousConsent said:*
I would like to throw *McBux* into the ring, 'cuz you are gonna need 'em to buy this puppy! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm, I thought that $300 was rather reasonable myself...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

You get what you pay for... I certainly thought the SNIIs were a bit underpriced for what they were and could do... Having said that, membership in the BAA is still affordable... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## RY3 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Will it be better than SNII? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

The LS code is better but the Mag has a bigger reflector, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Blikbok (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of an email, nor it's delivery status, nor it's secretive classification level at this time. No more questions, that is all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Regarding the lower binned units: Perhaps a slanted price structure, where the less desireable LEDs could be had for less money? I know the metalwork and labor is costly, but I know I wouldn't mind a lesser bin as long as it was white. I've held off the 5W LS mods for a while, but I can't resist anymore. 

That is, *if* I was on any secret notification list...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

IMHO, if you held off on a 5Wer before, this one, you may not want to pass up...


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

*McBLUKX* 

(gives Mr. Bulk a little credit + gets some lumens in there (mcb _*LU*_ kx)

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Just so everyone is on the same page, here is the actual light mod that this drop-in module will be made for:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB14&Number=239915&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Couple of things though -- first of all the belt clip thingy is not included, that is a separate McGizmo accessory that is available directly from him like almost any day now, and it appears the Pelican M6 host itself will be purchased by each individual buyer him/herself since this will be a simple drop-in type module.

Besides, other than me going crazy with you kind folks waffling back and forth over which color ("Silver it is!" then the next day, "No, wait, silver shows too many scuffs and stuff, so - Black it is!" and then a couple days later, just when I'm ready to ship, "No! Wait! I got way too many black lights! Silver it is! No Charlie, I really MEAN it this time!!!"), it also just makes no sense to pay for the extra shipping of all these lights and their factory boxes back and forth when all that is involved is unscrewing the head and replacing the incandescent module (which yours truly has been assigned to build) and modified reflector. Plus you retain the original module and reflector for reversion to incandescent if you should want, although I can't ever see _why_.

That's the latest news so far...


----------



## paulr (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Oh cool! One of the nicest things about that mod is it doesn't really need a white LED. You can make a bunch of interchangeable drop-in modules with different colors of LED, and mix 1W and 5W types. I hope you get lots of the machined parts made, since I'd like having them in several colors myself.

Think there's any way to set up the mod so the regular board and the emitter are separate? That allows swapping emitter colors around without needing a separate regulator for each one.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

So we have to get our own host? Cool. That takes care of host color problem. But what about the module color? I want silver. Oh no, black it is. I change my mind again, I want green. For reals, green as of right now. J/P /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Well after a brief search it appears that so far Bright Guy has them the cheapest. Unless someone else finds em cheaper they are:

http://www.brightguy.com/detail_int.html?&sku=PEL2320000110


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

So how much is little pill going to cost?


----------



## stangster (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## r2 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Texas Tactical Supply also has them for $35. They also have Surefire 123 cells at $1.25 each. I've always had good experiences with TTS and would recommend them to anyone:

http://www1.ecxmall.com/stores/texastacticalsupply/Detail.bok?searchpath=d8346805f5c34cf7dca2&category=Pelican+Lights&start=1&total=2&no=186

They only have it in black, though.

- Russ


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

thumbs up for TTS. Plus, they have the good taste to stock only the correct color (ha ha! Just teasing my silver-loving brother!)

You guys should start thinking now about other color pills, because I figure there's around a 100% chance that once we get our w3v pills, we'll start asking for others. Very next thing I'll do is probably try to convince you guys to make me a RB 5W pill. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

I was sort'a hopin' it wasn't for the Pelican M6... That it could be waited on... Dang it...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The price of the module is still under review. Hey, wait a second... How did MrTedBear get involved in this mess? 

Well, for the initial run of the machined parts, I am responsible for getting them made; I deserve little credit because all I did was to forward MCGIZMO's drawings to a machinist friend, and the rest is history as they say; the modules will be in first of next week.

One this to remember is that the reflector has to be cut in order for the module to fit. It may be that the turnkey kit will include the module and a reflector (haven't heard back from Pelican on this issue). If not, then everyone will need to cut the reflector themselves or send it to Don.


Penciling out the costs ( my guess only )
Luxeon (Charlie won't tell what he really paid) $45
Modules $15
Electroncis $25
New reflector ??
Cutdown reflector ??
Assembly Labor $5
Profit (hey, Charlie and Don are entitled) $30
S&H $5
R&D (the machinist gets a freebie, so does mtb)

Round numbers... $ 125


Charlie and Don will have the final say...


----------



## mst3k (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

But isn't the whole reason for this thread centered around building a 5W W3V (sounds like wrestling /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) "White" light?? 

This was a response to the idea of building other color lights.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

So its gonna cost $125 without a host?? Wow. We got a whole McLux made from scratch for that. Oh well.


----------



## RY3 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Well, I don't have a Pelican M6. I was actully hoping it would be something like a Mclux /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

Will it fit on anther hosts or M6 is the only one that can fit because of it "deep and dimpled reflector"?


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*RY said:*
\I was actully hoping it would be something like a Mclux 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're not the only one...but beggars can't be choosers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


I will take whatever Charle tells me to take, and I'll like it. Please sir can I have another *WHAP* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


-Jason


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

So the module has been redesigned to no longer require modification to the reflector itself? Sweet!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
But isn't the whole reason for this thread centered around building a 5W W3V (sounds like wrestling /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) "White" light?? 

This was a response to the idea of building other color lights. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure. And after we get our w3v modules? "What have you done for me lately?" 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Seriously though, the w3v white is an awesome mod that I'm really happy to have the opportunity to purchase, whether or not there are ever any follow-on pills. This is only my second mod purchase, I just really discovered the mod forum weeks ago. But it seems like once you have a super cool mod platform, you'll want other cool options for it. 

Joe


----------



## treek13 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*tylerdurden said:*
So the module has been redesigned to no longer require modification to the reflector itself? Sweet! 

[/ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
One this to remember is that the reflector has to be cut in order for the module to fit. It may be that the turnkey kit will include the module and a reflector (haven't heard back from Pelican on this issue). If not, then everyone will need to cut the reflector themselves or send it to Don.


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

It is going to around 1500 lux? Doesnt the Blaster II get around that much? Not as many ''Lux per Bux'' as my SNII.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

V8, you have to remember, Lux isn't really indicative of how much light's either produced or being shot out the business end of the light... 

The reflector for the PM6 is dimpled, meaning you'll get a good hotspot with a large, good sidespill. Sometimes, a super-tight focus isn't as useful. I actually find the NexNeedle's beam as useful, if not more so, than the Space Needle IIs, because its beam's more spread out and uniform, even though the Space Needle II's lux reading blows it away...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

$5 for labor? FIVE BUCKS??? Well -- I'm takin' my W3V's and goin' home!!!

Seriously though, it is actually sorta good that not everyone understands and thus appreciates the VOLUME of light this mod will put out (and it will be a steady, regulated output), since I project that there will only be enough emitters for about 40 modules.

And then later, when they are indeed re-selling for $300 on e-bay like a McLux just did last week, the ones who placed all emphasis on pure lux readings may begin to have their doubts and possibly even regrets...Remember, the output readings of the prototype were taken from "only" a V2T...!


----------



## Mednanu (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

As for a possible name for this light, 'McW3V' sounds good to me....


----------



## r2 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I think this should be a great beam for that amount of light. I really like the flood profile of my McLux and Brinkmann BB400 w/McFlood. They are great task lights and perfect for short to medium range use. When I need something with more punch a 5W will be great, and I'll probably want a tighter beam (if the McLux isn't enough light then there is probably some distance involved) but I still want a light that spreads out a bit and lights up more than a spot. A modified Pelican M6 sounds perfect for that from what I've read in the other threads.

Do you know yet if you'll be able to get reflectors separately or if we'll need to send you one to be modified? I'm in England and have to order my host body from overseas; if we'll need to send you a reflector then I may need to arrange for someone in the states to help me out.

- Russ


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr. Bulk -

I apologize for posting on this thread as I previously indicated that I had to bow out on this offering. Offering is the key word to my little thought here. 

When any of you crazy-smart ModMen offer a light I consider it to be an exclusive invitation. I'm certain that no one that has had the pleasure of owning a Mr. Bulk creation would mind if you made a couple of bucks as we know those few dollars can't actually pay for your actual efforts.

If you were to make an extra dollar, that dollar would probably go to R&D. So, I sure hope your return is at least 6 bucks per unit, per participating builders on this project. Heck, I would probably send you a couple of bucks just to be able to watch this development. Don't pack up your toys and go home!

Also, I might be willing to sell my LGI II, a BB500 and my McLux as a package deal for $3,750.00. I don't have a W3V5W Super-Star for sale at this time.

Starbucks anyone?

- Jeff


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

As Jeff said, we will hopefully get the machined modules next week. Then we'll figure final costs and whether Pelican will indeed sell us the reflectors alone. If not, we'll have to buy the entire lights in their boxes which include those beautiful belt holsters and then send the reflectors to Don for the custom facing, after which I would complete all assemblies and the entire lights would ship.

So maybe you might not want to buy those Pelican M6's right now.

Also don't forget that this mod is predicated upon a 5W HD, driven by a BB750, out of a very nice, deep, stippled chrome Pelican reflector. It is the combination of these components that make for the surprisingly bright and focusable output, and the additon of a W3 emitter simply makes the output a little whiter and brighter. What I'm trying to say is that after the initial 40 TK units, follow up modules with differently binned 5W Luxeons will still transform these hosts from sow's ears into silk purses, or, in Flashoholic jargon, from Pelican beaks into roaring ray guns...you will not be disappointed, my own light just has the "lowly" V2T in it and yet it's still brighter than any other 5W light I've made except for the Space Needle II.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Anyone know the runtime for a 2x123 PM6 with bb750?


----------



## Nerd (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Coupled with a 5 watt, you can expect at least 1 hour of run time @ 750ma, and dropping off slowly from there.


----------



## desmondpun (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Do you think it's safe to run for 60 minutes continuously, will the heat build up and kill the W3V?


----------



## shiftd (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

@750 mA, if the heatsinking was done properly, then we should expect that the thermal runaway and over heating won't happen to the LS.


----------



## lemlux (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I seem to recall reading that some of the BB's were limited to 1500 mA current draws on the batteries and that delivered efficiency was in the 82% range.

That being the case, I wonder what would happen if I tried to drive the P6 mod with a single 68 mm long Copia Li-Ion. Would I damage the BB750 or simply slightly underdrive the LED assuming that the Vf was at the high end (7.83V) of the scale.

I estimate that the drain on the Li-ion would have to be at least 1936 mA to work. 

1936 mA = (7.83 Vf / 3.7 V Li-Ion)/ 82% * 750 mA

Voltage drop at this current would probably be to 3.4 V or 3.5 V rather than 3.7 V, so the current would probably be even higher.


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*shiftd said:*
if the heatsinking was done properly...

[/ QUOTE ]

IF! IF? What do you mean by that...this is a MR. Bulk item. Do you really think that it'll have a heatsink problem...do you? Ya hear that one Charlie, you've got another slot on the list that just opened up 'cuz someone's questioning your skills /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

just kidding. I was kind of wondering about thermal issue myself after using my handwarmer, uh, SN II for around 10 minutes when examining the tree that came down behind the house last month. 9v direct drive makes for a warm body. I've never handled a Pelican, so I didn't know how much metal there was for dissapation in this new regulated 6v.

-Jason


----------



## Tweek (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ah, Lemlux, I was wondering that same thing myself, seeing as how I have half a dozen 18650 li-ion cells downstairs, just waiting to be used... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'll probably try it anyway, just to see, when I get my hands on one of these lights.


Chris


----------



## lemlux (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Tweek:

The 18650's is too wide to fit in the Pelican. You'd need a 16650 (preferably one with protective internal circuity)


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

lemlux,

I inadvertently put a 5W turbo head mod (700 mA BB) on an E2e body one evening that had a 168b in it. In less than a minute, the light shut down and upon investigation of what the heck, I discovered the Copia was in the tube instead of two 123's. I have no idea if the battery or IC shut down but I suspect that it was the IC.

Last night, I made another PM6 module with a BB700 and 1W Q4J LD. I tested the driver and LED on a bench supply and saw I could take the voltage up to 3.8 without the system going into DD. I am using a 168b now for this light.Tightly focused, there is a narrow hot spot in the center that is blue to violet in tint that throws as well as some 5W's I have. With the focus relaxed a bit the the hot spot is larger in diameter and the color blend yields a nice white beam that is more effective in medium or more typical illumination requirements. The ability to adjust the beam on the PM6 is very nice bonus, IMHO.

As soon as I can get my hands on some of the machined PM6 modules, I am going to build my self a "kit" for keeping in my van. With one PM6 body, I plan to have in addition to the incan LA, a selection of LED-LA's to chose from; 5W RB, 1W Red LD, 1W Amber LD, 5W cyan, 5W WH HD, 1W WH LD, and with their own optic front end, a 2W UV and a NewBeam. I am also hoping to modify a turbo head that the PM6 body will host and the various LED-LA's can be tuned to. I am also planning on coming up with an exit flat lens that has an integrated 1/2 ball refractive lens for tightening the flood portion of the beam. I suspect that this lens will be useful at least for the 1W LD's.

As Charlie stated, the W3V will be a good LED in the PM6 package but I see this as strictly an entry point for a quiver of other LED-LA's, many of which would only be used on special or specific occasions and don't require a dedicated host.

What I find very enticing about the PM6 platform is that its design allows for a real modular approach to an illumination kit. As resources and interest dictate, various components can be made to expand on the versatility. From what I've seen so far, the module has enough mass for initial conduction of the heat and the fine threads in tension with the thick walled battery tube provide a good thermal path to the outside as well as your hand. In other words, I think the PM6 in candle mode is sufficient forthermal management and functions well as a stand alone. Now, the stock head as well as possible new variations can be added for various photon management strategies and these heads will likely augment and add to the thermal dissipation of the complete package.

Many folks currently prefer the 30 mm optics as the master of throw in this diameter range. OK, so we tool up and get some 30 mm specific heads made that screw on to the PM6.

One final comment (for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ), many of my plans are predicated on a new buck driver that Wayne is currently working on. I wish him success on this as well as the time needed to get these done! If all goes well, hopefully we will be able to get various PM6 related components from him as the system grows. Perhaps Charlie will have other "hot", PM6 based TK offerings in the future.........

BTW, I have not really discussed these ideas with Wayne or Charlie so they will be blind sided by this post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- the trouble maker


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don,

Have you considered the Wizard 400 for the 1W modules? It seems to be available now. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking about grabbing one when the store comes back online for the 2x123 and 3x123 McLux tails I just picked up.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

tylerdurden,

The wizards are great as buck/boost but not as efficient as a strictly buck or boost. In a format like the McLux with 1 to 3 cell tails, the wizard is a winner. In the case of the PM6 where the cell configuration is 2x123 or 1x168b, both have Vf's requiring a buck driver for the 1W's. In a pinch, I'll use the wizard 400 but I would prefer a buck 400. I didn't comment on the possibility of cell extensions for the PM6 but this is obviously a simple proposition and if some folks wanted the option of 2xAA, then the wizard would be the ticket for sure. I would opt for 3x123 probably and again the buck would be sweet for extended play and efficient driving.

- Don


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I see. I was not aware that there is a further efficiency penalty for having buck/boost in the same circuit.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

It's not a big penalty but still it's there. In my way of thinking, to go with a 1W instead of 5W in a PM6, one is likely after extended play so the difference might be a consideration. The other idea of a 1W in the PM6 is to go for over drive; I have just made a PM6 module with a Q4J and a BB700 for driver. I am stuck with a Copia 168b for power because the BB is boost only and 2x123 would kill the Q3J. A wizard would have been a solution but the wizard 700 (few built) would shut down due to too much current in this application. A 700 or 750 mA buck driver will be a good ticket and would have been ideal for me and this latest module.

- Don


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

See everybody? What Don said! Even if you are later on the list and get another Luxeon bin, you will have the platform (including the milled aluminum reflector) to swap in a really excellent X-bin (or whatever) Luxeon later. But if you drop out, you get nothing and will have to acquire from scratch down the road. There is also no telling how much the basic Pel M6 host will cost by then if sales numbers begin to take off, a factor this module will undoubtedly augment.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BTW we are up at *73*...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie, (finally)....

Add me to your list... e-mail being sent...


----------



## LLLean (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie/Don,

Do you all ship overseas? Singapore, in particular. I will gladly pay the extra shipping/handling charges.

Thanks.

- LLLean


----------



## shiftd (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*shiftd said:*
if the heatsinking was done properly...

[/ QUOTE ]

IF! IF? What do you mean by that...this is a MR. Bulk item. Do you really think that it'll have a heatsink problem...do you? Ya hear that one Charlie, you've got another slot on the list that just opened up 'cuz someone's questioning your skills /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I mean in general. I am not questioning Mr Bulk or Don capability. I knew that the heatsink from both guys will be superb and would prevent thermal runaway. I thought the original post that I was answering to was asking about something in general, not in the context of Mr Bulk or Don's mods. I apologise if not making myself clear, but Flownosaj, you know what I mean, right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Shiftd-- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I kid because I love....

I guess I'll hold off buying the P-M6 for a little while longer. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Paypal ready and waiting.

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I've got a Pelican M6 and have touted this light(after Brightnorm extolled the virtues )of this totally underated light. Brighter and longer throw than anything in it's class and much cheaper to begin with. The Pelican M6 had a better throw than my surefire 9P. I think this would be a really good host and think Don and Charlie have their priorities straight.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Overseas shipping should not be a problem, depending on how much you grovel -- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

But seriously, because international postage is a hassle even when extra funding is provided, if it should come down to one light and two buyers I would prefer to send the easiest way. Please keep in mind I will be shipping about 40 (or more) other lights as well.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'll have to compare the PM6's throw to the N2 sometime and judge it for myself... For its size, although a little beefy and quite aggressive on the knurling, it's quite a good throwing beam in a relatively small package. Add to that the incredible flexibility of possible "hot-swappable" lamp assemblies, and you've got a winner. 

Imagine instantly swapping out a 5W LS, the PM6's lamp, the N1/N2, the MN02/03, or P60/61...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

All it may take is the right adaptor...


----------



## lemlux (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don:

Fascinating reply. 

You've really opened my eyes and answered lots of questions.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*lemlux said:*
Don:

Fascinating reply. 

You've really opened my eyes and answered lots of questions. 

[/ QUOTE ]



Ah...yes, Grasshopper.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*........ Add to that the incredible flexibility of possible "hot-swappable" lamp assemblies, and you've got a winner. 

Imagine instantly swapping out a 5W LS, the PM6's lamp, the N1/N2, the MN02/03, or *P60/61* ...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

All it may take is the right adaptor... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well I just checked and if you want to use a P60 or P61, the only adapter you need is a spacer between the tail switch and the battery. If you remove the standard LA and reflector from the PM6, you can load the P6x from the front with the bezel cap and lens removed. I found that increasing the diameter of the outside spring contact allows it to engage and make contact with an inner shoulder of the battery tube. On the silver PM6's whatever finish they have (if they are finished) is electrically conductive. On the black units you will have the funky challenge of removing the anodize in side the tube so that a good ground path may be made.

I also bored out and re threaded an E2C converting it to a PM62C??!? Well anyway, a KT1 with N1 works on the PM6. Below are 2 PM6's, one with P61 and the other with KT1:







- Don 

*EDIT: This may be getting just a tad off topic, yes? * /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

No Don, not off-topic; actually with the implications of universality this latest incandescent mod brings up, it may be more on-topic than ever.

A light for _ALL_ seasons...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

In fact now all we need is a clickie...


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
In fact now all we need is a clickie... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie,

This has been covered by flashlightlens.com already.

- Don


----------



## lemlux (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Geez

Now there's another version of the e2c adapter I'll have to have.

Don:

Don't forget to see if the Pila / Wolfeyes 3.7 V LA will also work in the M6 with a Li-Ion.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Lemlux,

I don't have one of the 3.7 V LA's so I leave this to someone else.....

- Don


----------



## Sproing (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
In fact now all we need is a clickie... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whats nice about the PM6 is that you can put on a surefire clickie and it works perfectly. Even the lock-out feature of the clickie works! Its a little longer and bulkier that the original switch but its still nice to be able to use it.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Oooooh! This is too good... 

Lots of options! Thanks Don, for the KT-TH metamorph...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

*SEVENTY-EIGHT* and counting...

Hey Sproing, thanks for the tip, I just happen to HAVE one a them...


----------



## kalengkong (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

IM IN!!!.... IM IN!!!!>>.....
arghhh... *sounds very addicted to flashlight*....
im not to late right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Got your e-mail kk...


----------



## Mike451 (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr Bulk,

Just checking to see if I made it onto the secret pre, pre, pre-order list. I hope I did! TIA.

Regards,
Mike451


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Yes Mikey, you be on the To Notify list, the order in which we'll move down according to date received.

However, I really don't think there will be that much of a difference between emitters with close bin codes, especially considering they'll all be run with regulation.

So W3V's might initially provide one with bragging rights, but that may be quieted quite quickly when the lights are shone side by side...JMHO.


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I like bragging rights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Jason


----------



## LLLean (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

No problem. I'll use my friend's shipping address in USA. Thanks.

By the way, is there an "Estimated-Time-Of-Arrival" for when it will be shipped? Just a rough one, like July, August, or September?

- LLLean


----------



## treek13 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*LLLean said:*
By the way, is there an "Estimated-Time-Of-Arrival" for when it will be shipped? Just a rough one, like July, August, or September?

[/ QUOTE ]
Along with the ETA, do you have an estimate (or guesstimate) as to when you might need payment or prepayment? Since I am on the secret list, I want to have an idea of when/how to juggle my flashlight funds in order to have some available at the right time. After all, I am already on the triple secret cut-off list and I don't want any more trouble. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Pat


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Lllean and treek 13,

We're expecting the majorly critical machined parts this Friday,

*BUT*...

after that, at least one (or more) modules will first be assembled and tested to make sure of compatibility/functionality (not my words, but excellent ones nonetheless), since these are actually mass-produced (almost) parts, as opposed to the loving tender care showered on the first hand-machined one from da 'Giz.

Stay tuned.


----------



## stangster (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MrBulkness said*

Stay tuned

[/ QUOTE ]

Same Bulk channel? Same Bulk time?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Unfortunately, Pelican would not sell us the reflectors seperately. It's not practical to expect Don to be machining the reflectors on a onesies basis for the next several weeks, not forgetting the hassle of mailing them all back... As such, I'm working on a deal to obtain the M6 whosale. Once obtained, the reflctors will be stripped, and forwarded to McGizmo to be cutdown to accomodate the modules.

Its not been decided/figured out exactly the distribution scheme. Since Charlie will be assemblying the modules, its likely that Don will send him the reflectors, and I will send him the M6 bodies, then Charlie will send out the completed units (NOT JUST MODULES). 


Stay tuned...


----------



## shiftd (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Heck, then what happens to the M6 after you removed the reflector? Useless junk?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Shiftd

MrBulk will be selling COMPlETE units (not just modules). The reason for buying the M6, is so that McGizmo can cut down the *all* the reflectors at one sitting, and not have a month long project.

The host body will be rejoined with the reflector, and the LS module, to be sold as a "complete unit" not just the module by itself.


Down the road, it's likely that the module(no circuits or emitter), the reflector (likely to be custom manufactured), will be sold/available from Wayne's sandwich shop. I say this because the Pelican M6 is the ideal platform for LS mods.


----------



## shiftd (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Uuuh
sorry for my misunderstanding Ted.
I though you are going to use SUREFIRE instead of PELICAN's M6. fiuhhh, I was wondering "man, that was 265 bucks worth of light and become a junk because the reflector was taken? what a waste"
stupid me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

edit: forgot this smilie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## avusblue (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Late, but in. I'm glad this looks like it'll be a turnkey solution.

SECRET message sent.

And by the way, I'm LOVIN' my SNII.

Dave


----------



## avusblue (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

This might be a dumb question . . . I reread the whole thread and maybe missed it . . . but here goes:

What is the consensus on how this little wonder will compare to the "stock" PM6 / 6P / G2 type light? Will brightness and throw be comparable, or even greater? The reason I ask is because the Surefire P60 powered 6 volters are my last remaining incandescents -- they still provide a valuable "punch" for a small form factor and come in handy in the console of the car for lighting up street signs, house numbers, etc. 

Will this (to-be-named) wunderlight be an adequate all-round replacement? If so, I'm even more eager -- and will retire my final bulbed flashlights!

Dave


----------



## frogmonk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

My vacation was nice, being out in the forest camping, but what did I miss?

I'M IN!!! I hope at least in the third or fouth run. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Tweek (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I also want to get ahold of enough parts to make some multicolored "pills" to swap into mine, for different needs. I forget who talked about that earlier, and I'm too lazy to re-read this whole thing... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Will there be extras of the screw in module?


Chris


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Tweek, read up just a bit:

[ QUOTE ]
Down the road, it's likely that the module(no circuits or emitter), the reflector (likely to be custom manufactured), will be sold/available from Wayne's sandwich shop. I say this because the Pelican M6 is the ideal platform for LS mods. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I may be having a brain f*rt here on the terminology....but what is the module if it doesn't have a circuit or an emitter?

Since I probably missed the pre assembled mod'd lights, what will a poor schmoe like me have to do to get up and running? and will it involve anything more complicated than disassembling the PeliM6 and reconfiguring it with drop in goodies?

Will I need a degree in luminousluxificatedbiolasarology?

yours in technical ineptitude,

I remain,

Mr. Blue


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr. Blue said:*
I may be having a brain f*rt here on the terminology....but what is the module if it doesn't have a circuit or an emitter?

[/ QUOTE ]

It's just a hunk of metal. You add the emitter and circuit of your choice to build a complete drop-in.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

yes but how??...don't even say arctic silver....


----------



## mst3k (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

This is looking more and more like a TK unit so I don't think you're gonna have to do much more than send money to Charlie and wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Orion (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I want a W3V Bin Code 5W!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Okay, I'm done. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

You who are getting one of these flashlights are going to be happy campers. . . . . . . . . to annoy the other campers at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr. Blue said:*
yes but how??...don't even say arctic silver.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, some artic silver, a soldering gun, and some steady hands. But that's just for the DIY parts, which should be available after this run of complete, turnkey flashlights.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

yeah!
TK units!
A BIG HUG to Pelican for not selling those reflectors! So all the double left-handed ones like myself can relax now!!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## RY3 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Arrr.. What is "TK" stand for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*RY said:*
Arrr.. What is "TK" stand for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
TurnKey?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr. Blue wrote:

_"Since I probably missed the pre assembled mod'd lights, what will a poor schmoe like me have to do to get up and running? and will it involve anything more complicated than disassembling the PeliM6 and reconfiguring it with drop in goodies?"_

Just to cast more cloudy light on an already densely smoke-filled room: the first 40 or so contactees who transact payment upon *notification* (please don't anyone send money until notified) - TK's w/W3's.

_Next_ 40-50 notified payees - TK's w/V2's.

And then the _NEXT, next_ 40-50 payees - also TK's w/V2's (yup, ah'm hopefully gittin' two reels very soon)...

That's the outline of how we hope to proceed, just to dispel any notions of an Aqua-Avian feeding frenzy.

Calm and orderly. Ladies and gentlemen. That is our most fervent hope.

Now just you watch -- Mr. Murphy will probably disembowel everything with a computer crash or something...so I'll print out the list to be sure.

**(edit) Dang it, printer just went on the blink -- uh-oh...*


----------



## RY3 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ZENGHOST said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*RY said:*
Arrr.. What is "TK" stand for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
TurnKey? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*







Uh oh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## snuffy (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Over *3600* views already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 
Possible 10K view thread before it's done ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmmm, I wonder if the non-registered lurker views are counted? If not, the views could certainly be multiple times 3600...

I do know that numerous people e-mail me all the time that don't have CPF handles...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

and to complicate matters more....

Yesterday, Pelican say *no* to buying the reflectors outright.

Today, their response was *yes you can buy them , but...* This is too much like "work", trying to negotiate the best deal....

We are on track for the modules come the weekend. harllie, warm up that soldering iron of yours


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
warm up that soldering iron of yours


[/ QUOTE ]

*Yee-Haw!!!!*





-Jason


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

This is "harllie"-Davidson, standing by with soldering iron(s) in hand(s)...

As Jeff already knows, I'd MUCH rather we buy just the reflectors and have them drop-shipped to Don. He sends'em to me when done with the machining, Jeff sends me the MB's (Module Bodies) and AI's (Anode Isolators), Wayne sends me the BB's (Bad Boys), I send myself the emitters, the prepaid, preorder customers buy their individual Pelican M6's (in body color of their choice), and then me and my toothless peasant labor put the modules together and ship out both them and the machined reflectors, after which the buyers simply unscrew the incandescent modules and tip out the stock reflectors, replacing them with what I ship, and everybody is happy (or at least about forty of everybody is happy)...

I get the next reel(s) of V2's and we do the same thing and make another 45-50 units, and the rest of everybody who stayed in is also happy.

Are we happy yet?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
This is "harllie"-Davidson, standing by with soldering iron(s) in hand(s)...

As Jeff already knows, I'd MUCH rather we buy just the reflectors and have them drop-shipped to Don. He sends'em to me when done with the machining, Jeff sends me the MB's (Module Bodies) and AI's (Anode Isolators), Wayne sends me the BB's (Bad Boys), I send myself the emitters, the prepaid, preorder customers buy their individual Pelican M6's (in body color of their choice), and then me and my toothless peasant labor put the modules together and ship out both them and the machined reflectors, after which the buyers simply unscrew the incandescent modules and tip out the stock reflectors, replacing them with what I ship, and everybody is happy (or at least about forty of everybody is happy)...

I get the next reel(s) of V2's and we do the same thing and make another 45-50 units, and the rest of everybody who stayed in is also happy.

Are we happy yet?


[/ QUOTE ]


Yah...
Charlie...what you said! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


I`m only taking this courageous stand, though, because I already have two PM6`s on their way to me. 

Of course...one could always use more flashlights. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gifI'm happy. Especially since I just ordered an M6 and I'm in the first 40 (I think). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kalengkong (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

im not really happy.
i want the W3V ! hix hix .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif not the V2


----------



## Tweek (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

W3, V2, whatever, it's still gonna kick ***... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Hopefully enough people don't pay soon enough that I can get moved up into the first 40-50... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Chris


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Some Vs are actually just as bright as the Ws...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

What Choua SAID!!!


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I *will* be paying... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PLEASE... Take my money away!


----------



## RY3 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I don't have any W5 LS and never seen one before.

Can you give me an idea of how bright this light will be compare to an incandescent such as Surefire E2e for example? Please.

Thanks


----------



## Tweek (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I know it'll be bright, I have yet to see any mods that weren't, especially from Charlie and Don... I just want to get mine ASAP.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Chris


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*RY said:*
I don't have any W5 LS and never seen one before.

Can you give me an idea of how bright this light will be compare to an incandescent such as Surefire E2e for example? Please.

Thanks


[/ QUOTE ]



The E2e would probably test (and I mean _test_) brighter. Driven at just about spec (BB700), this is a different kind of light. It produces a more practical beam, a semiflood that is still bright yet casts fairly far. Compared to the E2e, colors will appear truer and the beam tint itself will be easier on the eyes. it may also _appear_ brighter due to the obviously whiter light output.

However, if you want an LED that outshines most any incandescent with no guessing, get the Space Needle II ...


----------



## RY3 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Thank you for the explaination Mr Bulk. Much appreciate that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

so, not to inject heresy...how will it compare in theory and use to the SF L4 or KL4 head on a 2cell?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr Blue

Don't think anyone can answer your question at this time...

Consider the following..
Only a few of the Pelican M6 mods have been made. I had one for one day but now the machinist friend of mine has it. MrBulk has one, McGizmo and maybe one or two others.

The KL4/L4 is just now being released. Sure, I have seen the KL4 many times, every time I visit PK, but didn't have the Pelican to compare it too.... it think they will be very close; the Pelican probably being a bit more focused with the larger reflector, but who knows...

So, for another couple weeks, nobody has them both to make a side by side comparison, but it will be interesting to see


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Geoff, YHM...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

In case people are still interested, talks are still contining with Pelican. They did say yes, but they haven't said "when".


----------



## snuffy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Now up to 4000 + views in only 10 days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'm becoming an anxious little pup!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

4000+ views, 81 Listees, and two days away from seeing the machined module bases...

Just today I've started receiving e-mails from some regarding a certain new 5W light coming out very soon and how it would compare to this mod, and I will quote my reply here (with strategic edits/omissions for reasons that cannot yet be revealed...):

*"The Pelican mod will FOCUS (the prototype here in my hands produces up to 1480 lux) wide or tight. Also in the near future various drop-in accessories by McGizmo and dat2zip may be offered for this mod. Colored modules, 1W modules, even super bright P91-type incandescent modules, all of which simply screw in and replace the 5W module.

As well, I am not sure about the widespread availability of W3V Luxeons, but I certainly have a reel right here looking at me.

Lastly, this Pelican run will become unobtanium after we run out of parts (we can make up to about a hundred total, I think). Commercially manufactured lights will be available for years to come, and will surely drop even lower in price after the initial novelty of anything new wears off.

Thus it is up to you, but at least you have the full picture now."*

So thass muh story an' ah'm -- stickin' to it...


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*Just today I've started receiving e-mails from some regarding a certain new 5W light coming out very soon and how it would compare to this mod...

[/ QUOTE ]

I know I am postponing a certain 5w light that should be shipping "any day now" until this preciousssss shows up at my door...


----------



## mst3k (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The only thing not divulged so far-oh is..............ummmmmmmmmmmmmm the ah ummmmmmmm................Dinero amounto, por fa vor. 
El guffaw-oh, my El-friend-oh.





Oh and just as a side El-note-oh (dang my spanish is good, huh?) Say, Tylerdurden, is Jennifer really as cute naked as she is in person?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

HAW!

A gentleman never reveals such secrets! However, as I'm no gentleman, if I did actaully know, I'd tell everyone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I suspected you would /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And so would I!! But, like you, I wouldn't know either. Damn it!!! 




Wait a minute what the heck am I doing?? Thinking with little mst3k again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif This thread is about the new Pelican M6 mod, right??? Whew, ok back again.

Flashlights, Flashlights, Flashlights!! Ok better now.


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...
*"The Pelican mod will FOCUS (the prototype here in my hands produces up to 1480 lux) wide or tight...even super bright P91-type incandescent modules... 
Thus it is up to you, but at least you have the full picture now."*



[/ QUOTE ]

Can you bring the P91 to a tight focus? If so, you'll probably have the brightest, longest throwing 2x123 incandescent in existance.

Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BradPitt-type, thanks.

mst3k, see my e-mail.

BN, I don't know what Don may have up his sleeve, but an indication may lie ni his post elsewhere in another thread re incandescent in this PM6 host. I do know he was planning to work up a variety of "plgu-ins" to be carried in a "kit" with the Pel M6 in the field. Can't do that (yet?) with certain other 5W lights...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Regarding final cost of this drop-in mod, I might as well post it here:

We wanted to keep the complete light at $150 no matter what, so with the advent of the reflectors possibly being available to us separately, then $150 minus the approximate $35 going street price of the Pelican = $115. And I'm quite sure I can ship at that figure, too, but don't quote me on it yet, really depends on what the final cost-per-piece(s) of the machined bits comes to (which we will see Friday)!


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

$115... Looks quite good... Plastic waiting in hand... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

in my best Herman Munster voice, "Goody, Goody, Goody"

please hurry, it is getting dark in here


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don, McGizmo, sir, please put me on the list for ALL the attachments/variations that you make more than you and Charlie can personally use /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . There, I think I'm the first to be on a list, at least to post in public, that I'm aware of for an item (items) that don't exist and maybe haven't even been thought of. Hope I'm not posting too early (I know I am, but put me down anyway, please) but usually by the time I see a post to judge interest or get in line I'm always at the end. I think I'm in on MrBulk's list for a WV3, now maybe I'll be on McGizmo's list for all the goodies to go with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif. I'm serious, I want at least 1 of everything that becomes available. Some day in the future I'll have a pic like Size15s but instead of all SF's, it'll be all MrBulk/McGizmo creations and satisfy all my lighting needs. Just hope I need a suitcase to carry it all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kercheval (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

I assume you will be limiting this first couple of runs to one device per individual?

Kudos to you, McGizmo and the others involved with this. If it lives up to the billing, it promises to be quite a winner.

Thanks.

jbk


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

sooooooooo, any beam shots? any holes in flood mode?

is this a short burst only light, or can it stay in run mode without burning an imprint of its knurling design in my hand? ie can we use it for the life of its sun mode?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Kerch, you are correct. And Thank You.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

MIstah Bloo,

For your first inquiry please see here:

http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Pelican-M6/index.html


and to answer your second, one, it does not heat up as much as a similarly LS'd light recently released, due probably to the considerably greater mass present in the Pelican donor.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Today's the big day... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## r2 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Let me be first with the obvious question: how will this compare to the new Surefire L4? I know not many people are in a position to answer this yet, but I think I saw somewhere that Don has the L4 already. Any comments?

- Russ


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Russ, YHM...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

do we need to buy the PeliM6...I am so confused


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr. Blue said:*
do we need to buy the PeliM6...I am so confused 

[/ QUOTE ]
If I've followed this correctly, then there are negotiations going on with Pelican to purchase just the reflectors. If these negotiations are successful (and they can be delivered in a timely fashion), then we will need to buy our own M6. If the negotiations are unsuccessful, the purchase price will be higher but we will not have to purchase our own M6.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Right now, you're looking at only the module as a dropin, not the entire PM6 body...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Here is your clarification

Reflectors have been bought and paid for by credit card... it is assumed they will ship this week

First article of modules expected Monday.

* my estimate of delivery *
immediately after July4th weekend

What this means: you will need to buy your own PM6.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Jeff,

Thanks for posting first today. I was still thinking up a way to tell people about the adjusted eta(s)...of course, I still need the boards from Wayne (about two to three weeks out), nipples (there comes that word again -- oops, private joke from another thread about reversed battery polarity in the Space Needle), anti-reverse-non-redundancy-but-not-really screws (_told_ ya this was high tech bidness) and, the best news of all:

WE HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH SOME SLIGHT *OVERDRIVE* AS IS THE MR BULK WAY(!), USING BB7*50* BOARDS...(spec is 700 mah).

My proto has the BB700 w/V2T, the Real Thing will now be BB750, and even if you are past the first 40 or so on the list and end up with a V2T, it should pump out more photons than my own light (which I would then have to sell, since it just would not do for MR Bulk to have the dimmest light!!!)...


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

OVERDRIVE!! Sweet!! no, wait. I've already used that expression too many times this month. 

how about "Smurfy!"






-Jason


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

drooling here!!!

When do we pay? this money is burning a hole in my pocket, please take it!!!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Here's my take on payment (reflects the thinking of McGizmo and Mr Bulk)

Nothing shall be collected until the following conditions have been met

1) reflectors have been received, faced off, shipped to, and received by Mr Bulk

2) the machined modules are received, checked to make sure they conform with specs, shipped to, and received by Mr Bulk

3) the bb750 are received by Mr Bulk

Optimistically, by next weekend 1,2 & 3 completed, with assembly and testing the following week, shipping around July 4th


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

_"Naow hol' on thar, pardner!"_ said MR Bulk...

Actually every step Jeff outlines is accurate, EXCEPT somewhere in between the parts shipping and me receiving them (which means I'll have to PAY for them!), I will need to begin collecting prepayments, just to keep my wife off my back and negative numbers off my checkbook register...

So, after Monday (anticipated receipt date of the machined parts by Jeff) y'all may be gettin' a lil' *notification*, at least the first forty of y'all.

Thank You for your support -- literally...


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Monday...good. My money has been begging me to send it to Hawaii. And I'm not exactly sure I want to know what part of you I've been supporting (dons nitrile glove and shudders.



-Jason /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ya left out one part -- "Dons nitrile glove, _squeezes out a dollop of K-Y over the fingers_ and shudders..."


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*








On that note, I'm outta here for the night.
*shudder* I'm gonna have bad dreams tonight...

-Jason


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Okay... We need a "Drool" graemlin...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

El Coolo, Jes El Letto Me-o El know-oh when and how hahahahhahahhaha How El-mucho to El-payoh to El-you-oh for this El-damn-oh El-light-oh, Ok-oh??? El-hahahhahahahah-oh.

El-mst3k-oh.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Choua, uh-oh, certainly not for my message two posts above yours?

mst3k, sorry, I'm not bi-lateral (or whatever you Spanish guys call talkin' two languages)...


----------



## mst3k (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hahahhaha thanks Charlie. And obviously I haven't a clue what the heck I'm sayin' El-either-oh any-El-ways-oh. hahahhahahahah


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Uh... Heh... Charlie, I might drool like a graemlin if I were ever to take a peek into Don's or your own workshop... But I don't know about Don, the man himself...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

But I'd definately go for a droolin' graemlin on the PM6 being driven by a BB750...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The Time will come soon enough...


----------



## Klaus (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...snip... which I would then have to sell, since it just would not do for MR Bulk to have the dimmest light!!!)... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL

Klaus


----------



## rdf (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
_"Naow hol' on thar, pardner!"_ said MR Bulk...

... I will need to begin collecting prepayments, just to keep my wife off my back and negative numbers off my checkbook register...

So, after Monday (anticipated receipt date of the machined parts by Jeff) y'all may be gettin' a lil' *notification*, at least the first forty of y'all.

Thank You for your support -- literally... 

[/ QUOTE ]

MR Bulk,
It would be unfair for you and the others involved in this project to have to front money for us, so I'm glad you will be doing the prepayment thing. How long will you give the lucky 40-ish people to respond to your email? Like everyone else, I'm sure, I HOPE I'm in the first 40 ... but I have very little access to computers, and none to email, at work. I would hate to miss out just because of timing; so, could you give us at least a day to respond, before our slot goes to someone else? 

Russ


----------



## Darell (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Uh... Heh... Charlie, I might drool like a graemlin if I were ever to take a peek into Don's or your own workshop... But I don't know about Don, the man himself...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


[/ QUOTE ]
If you've never seen a guy bent over a lathe in his Speedo™ - then you haven't lived.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Uh oh! I'd like to keep my eyesight, though...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Klaus, I will say the humor escapes me on this one, but I do appreciate the spirit in which it was posted (I think...)

Russ, yes, I will probably give it at least 24 hours before moving down the list.

Darrell, and that certain Speedo-lather would be...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Klaus, I will say the humor escapes me on this one, but I do appreciate the spirit in which it was posted (I think...)



[/ QUOTE ]

I can remove it if it offends you - nothing bad intended - but as you were referring to a "dimm" light (which isn´t really dimm anyway, but just relatively speaking) in conjunction to Mr. Bright ah Bulk himself so-to-say the brightest modder in town I just wanted to "overstretch" that point (you having a dimm light) to the extrem - not funny - seems so ... I´ll go and edit it ..... done.

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Awww Klaus, don't worry about it. Thanks anyway, but one thing Americans are known for is humor (however misunderstood it may be sometimes), and as long as we know it was meant to be funny, we -- laugh anyway...Haw!


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Klaus and C.W. posted before I could but, here goes:

Not sure if Klaus was referring to Dual Inline Memory or Dim X (declaring a variable in VB) or Dim Sum, a Cantonese term meaning "a little bit of heart" 

But...

"_*Speedo-lather*_"

Eeeeeew! 

I just wanna know why ya didn't get my lil' joke:






<font color="blue"> * What is that needle like building in the "Garden City of Lights" anyway? * </font> 

Hint: where did the WSVs come from?

Tammy Wynette woulda sung, "My order for a W.3.V.5.W.B.C. became final today."


----------



## Klaus (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I just love Dim Sum - how do you know ? But for me its related to nice trips to some Bay Area Chinese restaurants.

But regarding dim flashlights - or not so dim ones - I just realized that the MBO monicker I used in the 9V for KL4 thread and explained as "Mucho Bright Overdrive" could also be translated as "Mr Bulk Original" ....

Klaus


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I've never been to any Bay Area Dim Sum, much less the original Dim Sum.

But wouldn't that be a nice place to dine if we could have a CPF conference there?


----------



## Klaus (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Bay Area is what locals seem to call the San Franciso Bay and Silicon Valley area - and the really nice Dim Sum place is somewhere up 101 directly at one of the exits around Palo Alto but I forget the name of the place and the exit too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif but that would really be a nice place to meet though

So for me Dim Sum is that style of chinese food / restaurants where you more or less pick you favorites out of a countless selection of starters - jeez - where´s the drooling graemlin when you really need it - drifting more and more OT ..... have to stop .....

Klaus


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I'm so hungry for something that is so good it could only be attained on a pacific coast and best consumed by the light of a W3V.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Icebreak


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Jeff -

NICE! VERY NICE! 

I wonder if we could get some good seafood there?

- Jeff


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
I actually find the NexNeedle's beam as useful, if not more so, than the Space Needle IIs, because its beam's more spread out and uniform, even though the Space Needle II's lux reading blows it away... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now, I love my SN and SPII (esp since I just visited Seattle!), but I really like my original NexNeedle for the reason that you just stated!


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I like my NexNeedle (the proto), too, except that it is a bit on the green side. but the beam is VERY useful while still having a reasonable throw.
BTW: how is the big bad project doing Charlie?
bernie


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Bernie, I must wait for another, much more key person with a very important contact, to post news first today.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie, that wouldn't be that.....ummmm........Mc..somethingorother fellow now would it?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Naw, this one used to collect teddy bears... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lemlux (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie:

Is it a coincidence that the Toys R Us mascot's name is Geoffry?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

reflectors are packed and shipping TODAY
knurling tool received today...we cut tommorrow!

Is this what you wanted to know?


----------



## Darell (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
Is this what you wanted to know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ummm.... not really. I wanted to know more about Don's teddy bear fetish. But we should probably start another thread for that.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

w00t! When do we send money? I ask because I will be travelling all day tomorrow so I won't be able to send payment until very very late Tuesday night if the notice comes after about 11:00 central time tonight.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Brad-alike, lemme consult w/Jeff and we'll ... get back to ya.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal waiting in hand... From direct comparison between the reflector of the PM6 and the L4, I think I'll be quite satisfied with the tighter, yet still overflowing beam thrown by the PM6...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Bushman (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Bulk, Giz, Ted and others. As you have probably NOT been aware, I have been away from the forums for quite a while. Not by choice, but too busy to visit B/C of work. (not that I was missed or anything) 

I want you guys to know that I have spent the last hour reading this entire thread and am just AMAZED at the amount of effort that has gone into this project!!! Absolutely wonderful setup... Bravo to all!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Choua, I think you may just be right on that assumption.

Hey Bushy, aside from setting up a To-Notify list, actually yours truly has not done a lick a work (yet). But all that is about to change once the cuttin's done...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don's exposition of the Side Emitter in the PM6 mod is even more appealing for close-up tasks, as its got a whole lot more sidespill than the HD... 

If you guys are deciding to go ahead with the "hot swappable" idea, I'd be up for an SE-based PM6 mod as well...


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

I tried to send you an e-mail, and that was rejected, then I tried to PM you, and that was rejected to.

What's up? e-mail overload?

Bruce


----------



## WS6mro (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey Charlie, 

I can’t email you either. I just get an undeliverable return message. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Matt


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

isolators cut...


----------



## Mike451 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

Have you started sending out e-mails to the lucky folks on the "secret" list yet? Do you have an estimate of when this will happen? PayPal is ready!

Mike451


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charli e would probably be doing the notifiying thing, but his email has been down most of the day


----------



## lemlux (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I understand poor Charlie's incommunicado.

I'm comforted knowing that I'm #16 on the "W" list, but I'm curious to know what my Pellican 5Watt "W" LS and BB750 insert and reflector kit are going to cost.

I've been holding off my order of a Pelican from Texas Tactical or Bright Guy until I know more. 

Does anybody know the cost yet?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Clark, $115. Probably ship at that figure, too.

I am down with e-mail flu apparently. But it did just accept and send back to me a message to myself, so please try again. I will not be notifying anyone for Paypal responses until I know for sure everything is fine with the e-mail -- for example, I sent myself two other messages earlier today, and they still have not shown up, nor did I get an "Undeliverable" message, although maybe that's not how it works if you send to yourself -- *sigh*...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

This is what Mr Bulk posted a few days ago...and nothing has changed (costwise), so I suspect $115 will be the final price

---------------------------------------------------------
Regarding final cost of this drop-in mod, I might as well post it here:

We wanted to keep the complete light at $150 no matter what, so with the advent of the reflectors possibly being available to us separately, then $150 minus the approximate $35 going street price of the Pelican = $115. And I'm quite sure I can ship at that figure, too, but don't quote me on it yet, really depends on what the final cost-per-piece(s) of the machined bits comes to (which we will see Friday)!


----------



## lemlux (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie:

I resent (that's as in "sent again") an earlier email to you with some additional inputs. Whoops -- it bounced also within seconds of transmission.

I also sent you a PayPal for the 5W Wbin mod. Lets see if money travels more effectively than words.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

_I also sent you a PayPal for the 5W Wbin mod. Lets see if money travels more effectively than words. _

Wait a minute... Are we now paypalin'? 


----------------
...3 yards and a cloud of dust--- somebody clear it up...


----------



## Darell (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
_I also sent you a PayPal for the 5W Wbin mod. Lets see if money travels more effectively than words. _

Wait a minute... Are we now paypalin'? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm. *Somebody* isn't paying attention... Hope it ain't me.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ooops, Clark has sent payment before I announced anything. But no problem, only because we had some other flashlight/parts deals going on anyway and he owed me money anyhow (I think)...I'll be trying to e-mail him back to discuss this.


----------



## Wylie (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

W3 kind of has a ring to it and this thread is HUGE. I'm not even sure if I would be in the right place to suggest a name for lack of reading the whole thread but what can it hurt, right? 
Honestly its hard to keep up with you folks, one day its the R bin and a week it seems later your doing W bins. I might have rather hanged onto the money that just went out for the Micro Illuminator but I was on the list. I would hate to screw anybody up after placing an order. 
I figure the best game I have at this point with owning one of these rare breeds is a catchy name and I sure hope its not been mentioned as of yet. Anybody keeping tabs?
Anyway how does the <font color="white">_Big Mac Lux_</font> sound?


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ohh... the inside track, huh...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Paypal sent! ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif )
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I think I am in the 40....I hope I am in the 40....patiently awaiting e-mail


----------



## r2 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

MrBulk,

Have you decided yet whether or not you'll do international shipping? USPS has a Global Priority service that is pretty similar to normal priority if you want to minimize the hassle. If not, I'll find someone in the states to receive mine, but direct would be nice. Naturally I'd pay extra to cover the extra costs and inconvenience.

On a side note, would anyone who is ordering a Pelican M6 soon be willing to order an extra and send it to me? I can paypal you for it immediately. Please email me.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2003)

*Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

This is a test, my e-mail is still flaky although I can receive _Some_ msgs. and send _Some_ msgs. --

And so, I have setup an alternate e-mail addy:

[email protected]

Anyone and everyone that I have already confirmed as being on The List, would you please send me a message there? I may have to resort to that contact method if and when this thing really goes (it'll be soon, probably this week) and my regular e-mail is not yet up and running properly by then.

All worthwhile things take time to accomplish -- Thank you for your patience.


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

...Will do...


----------



## freewheelin' (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Email sent, thank you sir, can't wait.


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

_Another_ email sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Sorry to keep inundating your box.


----------



## lemlux (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Wylie and Charlie:

Actually, Charlie owed me a couple of bucks for parts (not the other way around) so I deducted that from the $115 to give him time to do the math.

We'll get there, I'm sure.

I also ordered my Pelican from Texas Tactical yesterday so I'll just sit back and wait for this exciting longer-than-L4-throw and higher current (750 mA vs 6xx mA) light.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Email sent... Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## snuffy (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Done


----------



## kd7kmp (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Email out the door.

Kevin


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

hmmmm, I thought I was on the list. guess I was not where I thought I was....
I did not recieve and e-mail.....dern


----------



## Mike451 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Mr Bulk,

E-mail sent. Now I must remain calm.

--Mike


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

sent
bernie


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

E-mail sent.
PayPal locked and loaded.
Charlie, will this impact our original place in line?
Dennis


----------



## r2 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
hmmmm, I thought I was on the list. guess I was not where I thought I was....
I did not recieve and e-mail.....dern 

[/ QUOTE ]

MrBulk hasn't started notifying anyone yet. He had some problems with his email account which is what all the current "email sent" posts are about. Your place in line may yet be where you thought it was...

- Russ


----------



## bucken (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Sent...


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

ReSecret Sent


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Everybody's still in line, the mail-dot-com one is just in case I don't have my e-mail back up properly when the tmie comes, which will be as SOON as I can determine whether we will use my regular or substitute e-mail...thanks for your _continued_ patience...


----------



## snuffy (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

6K + views & still climbing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Dear friends and neighbors and -- fellow Flashoholics:

I have been out and about today doing several things, the main one of which was we had to replace my wife's car which was on its last legs. So between the loan signing and picking it up and auto insurance and installation of a 6-CD changer (she insisted) at a friend's auto stereo shop, I think I am finally back in for good (for today, at least).

Anyway here is the latest "story" (required reading for all listees):

The first four places in line are taken by "privileged persons" -- two local friends who will be assisting me in production (and although together they comprise some very good technical experience, not to worry, I'll make sure they know exactly what they are doing or else Yours Truly will be taking over sole production duties -- and everybody moves up two more spots on the list), and Jeff and his machinist friend who are making the machined parts possible at extremely reasonable cost so that we can keep the completed module price, including the extra Pelican reflector modified reflector by Don, at $115 shipped.

Yesterday I just received two more reels of 5W HD V2T Bin Code emitters (uh, that's potentially a hundred more modules to the uninitiated), and preliminary testing has shown several of them to be even BRIGHTER than the W3V's.

I kid you not.

So the old story about inconsistent Lumileds QC is still holding true, and the people getting those first ~40 W3V mods may one day get together with the signed-up-later people and be (un)pleasantly surprised. Oh well, can't win'em all.

What I am waiting for before opening the floodgates to a deluge of Paypal money is Assured Confirmation of my regular e-mail's functionality; otherwise we go to the mail-dot-com one which is slow as hell since it works directly off the net as a website, despite my RoadRunner ISP's vaunted speed.

So there you have it. For the moment, at least...


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

How is the color of the V2Ts? We already know the bin codes can be inconsistent for color, as many have reported 2's that looked like 4's etc.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hi Brad-alike,

Yes, some of the V2T's are as white or whiter than some of the 3's.

Time spent here is time away from organizing this Project so I am sure you'll understand if I don't post here again for a while, maybe later today/tonight.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ok I can't resist, and please know that the tongue is firmly planted well against my cheek but..........TylerBurden, what with bangin' Jen and wearing those shades, how would you be able to distinguish the color of a V2T from a W3V anyways and further, why would you care. By the way I will gladly give up my flashlight fetish and switch lives with you any day of the week. What's that??... Now?? Cool, done!! Dude, I'm Brad Pitt!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I just sent e-mails to the first group that will be guaranteed a W3V Luxeon in their Pelican Modules. There are specific instructions and the grace period is 48 hours (this same hour on Friday). If all units are not taken by then, I will contact subsequent parties on the List.

Kindly refrain from e-mailing me to ask if you are one of them, as you would already know by now.

With that said, the rest should not despair. Early testing of some of the additional one hundred V2T emitters I just received bodes well for units that will be just as bright and white (with a little hand-picking, of course)...

Thank You for your support.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BTW, McGizmo has indeed just received the Pelican reflectors and is working on modifying them as I write this...

dat2zip is busily churning out a mess of BB750's as well...

Isolators are being cut now, with the modules next in line...

We be cookin'!


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ufokillerz (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

paypal also sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Awesome! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

wooooooooo hooooooooooo
I am in the list, I am in the list, I am in the list.
I have sent paypal...
wooooooooo hoooooooooooo
Ok...now who should I get my Pelican from???
and does anyone seen the shipping date estimate or is this an unknown....
again.....
woooooooooo hoooooooooooo


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

oooohhhhhhhhh noooooooooooooo
BrightGuys is out of black Pelicans.......
Ok, where do I go now........
Silver is just not sinister enough for me.....
LOL


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Jon,

Good question about the shipping date. The boards will be about one to two weeks out by closest estimates (ya just can't rush microscopic soldering joints if you know what I mean, Wayne certainly does).

The way Don works though, I wouldn't be surprised if the reflectors are all done by tomorrow (or even tonight!).

Jeff's machine shop contact I figger early next week.

When everything ships to me, I start building. The first few will be slow going as I get my "production line" revved up -- quickest sequences to doing things without any "LQC" slip ups ("Lumileds Quality Control", heh heh, sorry Future!).

But the prepayment episode happening now is to defray up front costs, since after all I gotta now pay everybody as I receive the parts.

Dis be da latest update, and I will add more of them as things progress. Thanks again for your patience and support!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Okay, we got twelve PAID in about three hours (meaning 28 left to Paypal). At this rate, we will be sold out in about seven more hours (unrealistically). But if not, we still gotta give them till 9:17 p.m. Friday night HST (That's Hawaii Standard Time and yes, there indeed *is* such a thing)!!!

Stay tuned.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie, will the 2nd wave of lights follow immediately on the heels of the 1st? IE, for those of us slated for the V2's, how much longer will we have to wait? 'cause all I really care about is me....and getting the image of Don in his Speedos out of my brain.


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal sent!!!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmmm, possibly up and running by 12th maybe if I am lucky.

A really pretty young lady is going on a convertable ride with me and we are going to drive through a really senic area by night. It would be fun to have this light with me to spotlight the interesting things to see.


----------



## Darell (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*

A really pretty young lady is going on a convertable ride with me ... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ah. Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey....I need this light to show her the deer, and the racoons, and the other light life in Brown County Indiana. And to shine it across Lake Monroe. I suppose if I have to, I can use a 12ZM but boy that is an expensive light to feed. And thermal shutdown is a pain.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey, and this girl is pretty special, our first date was in February. Valatines weekend in fact, we went 300 miles from home. She was the designated map reader as we drove by night. There was an Arc-LS with Clicky sitting snuggle and tightly in the door handle on her side of the car. She found it and started reading the map with it. She commented "This is a good flashlight" Then a little bit later she said "This is a Really good Flashlight, I like it".

And you know what I got her for a gift, a nice Music box from the SanFran Music box Factory. I found out she would have been happier with and ARC-LS, sheesh....

I collect antique brass electric fans and of course I have my flashlight. She said I would not be me with out My Flashlights and Fans, hehehe....

Perhaps I found a winner of a Lady. Who, and she likes to pack heat as well...it makes her feel safer. 

This is the type of woman who will appreciate fully this new Pelican Mod....I might have a hard time getting to play with it myself.

On a side note, since getting a convertable, I do appriciate a flahlight with good throw more than I used to. For most duties, I prefer a modestly wide beam. But when driving down country roads at night, alot of throw is fun to shine at things. A convertable screems for a bright light with through that a hard top just cant utilize the same.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ummm, does this qualify as going off topic or is this just another use of a fine lighting instrument...impressing the ladies....


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Ummm, does this qualify as going off topic or is this just another use of a fine lighting instrument...impressing the ladies.... 

[/ QUOTE ]
You mean there are other reasons? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## r2 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Ummm, does this qualify as going off topic or is this just another use of a fine lighting instrument...impressing the ladies.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

A female friend of mine once made me promise I wouldn't ever bring up flashlights on a first date. I'm afraid you have to choose your ladies carefully if you are hoping to impress them with a really geeky obsession.

- Russ


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

r2 awwww, but I didn't have to bring up the obsession. She found the Arc-LS on her own and started using it to read a map....and has become facinated by my high end lights on her own...I didn't have to do a thing


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

23 paid...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Modules will be completed tommorrow... the ball will soon be in Mr. Bulks court


----------



## geepondy (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I will pay Charlie when I get home from work. BTW, just ordered a Pelican M6 from William at TTS and he says he has plenty in stock.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ooops...my mistake. 

BrightGuys has the Pelican M6 but only Silver

and TTS has the Pelican M6 but only in Black

Oh....and added note....I think ya better place your order for the Pelican M6 soon. I got a feeling that the sellers we know will run out of these. I think they will not have been prepared for this rush of Pelican M6 orders. You might have the modual and no light to put them in if ya wait. Or you might have to go to a high priced seller.


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Payment made to Mr. Bulk!

You know, this lower rating/better light thing is going to drive me crazy!

Rare W3V's 
Semi-Rare V2T's
V2t's that are BETTER than W3V's

Excuse me, TEACHER, may I be excused from class, my BRAIN HURTS!

Oh well, I have NEVER been disappointed by any creation that Mr. Bulk has been envolved with!

The positive side to this, is that MORE PEOPLE can enjoy a Mr. Bulk / dat2zip / Don / Jeff creation!

How many of you have had a conversation similar to this:

Normal Person (NP): "Nice light, how much did you pay for it, I might want one!"
Flashoholic (F): "115 bucks!"
NP: Holy CRAP, REALLY?
F: Yea, what a bargain, huh! I was happy!
NP: Didn't I see a light like that at brightguy.com, for only 35 bucks?
F: Yea, that's where I bought mine from, good place!
NP: But you said that you paid 115 for the light?
F: Oh, sorry, the BULB was 115, the light was 35!
NP: You paid 115 bucks for a DAMN BULB?
F: (He thinks to himself, I had an ORDER of blubs from Carley once, and that was over 100, bucks, but there were like 10 or 15 bulbs in that order . . .) OF COURSE NOT! (he finally replies!
NP: But you just said . . 
F: It's not really a BULB, it's an LED.
NP: An LED, like my watch?
F: Yea, but a LOT brighter!
NP: So 115 bucks for an LED?
F: Well, there's other stuff, electronics, custom piece of metal, some wiring, and someone has to put it all together. You see, these guys, all hobyists, all get together and make them, they really don't make any profit, just cover their costs, plus a little extra maybe, no where NEAR the labor that they actually spend to build these things. . . .
NP: Well, heck, why not, I think I will order me one of those!
F: YEA RIGHT, GET OUT, GOOD LUCK!!!! (he laughs uncontrollably!)
NP: What's so funny?
F: They only made 50!
NP: ONLY 50!
F: Well, I just read that they found another source for the LED's but these are not rated as high as the first batch.
NP: So, what you are saying is that IF I can get one, it won't be as bright as yours?
F: Well, they are saying that some of the lower rated batch of LED's is actually brighter than some of the higher rated LED's.
NP: Whaaaaaaaaaa?
F: Go figure, that's why I am ordering another one, just in case . . .
NP: In case of what?
F: Duh!!! In case the not so bright one is actually brighter than the bright ones!
NP: So, will you sell me the one that you don't want?
F: NO WAY! I WANT 'EM BOTH!
NP: Do you need two?
F: NO!?!?!
NP: So sell me one?
F: I am keeping them both, because they will both be killer lights!
NP: Then why not just buy one?
F: AREN'T YOU PAYING ATTENTION? Go to CPF.COM and read all about this yourself!
NP: I'm going to Wal-Mart and get me a mag-light!
F: (goes into fit of convulsion)


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Uh -- Bruce, I think your meds have kicked in. Stay on the computer, and don't drive...


----------



## lildave (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

hey Budd sounds like myself and the wife.

Hey Charlie, I never got an e-mail. am I not on the list?


----------



## flownosaj (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BuddTX--I think I almost had that conversation last night with one of the guys at the hospital.

I kind of neglected to tell him exactly how much I'll willing to shell out for a light 'cuz he's bigger than me and has the keys to the med cart. I could have found myself sedated and restrained faster than you can say "what's that syringe for..."

The terrible sickness that affects everyone reading this...flashaholism. But none of us wants to get better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Jason


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,
The deed is done.
My PM6 awaits its supercharger.
Dennis


----------



## bucken (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I DID IT! I DID IT! I DID IT!





PayPal sent!


----------



## Snewt1 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Um.....is it to late to get on the list for the V2T's....
PLEASE SAY ITS NOT............P.L.E.A.S.E!!!!!!!!

I got's me ah ishy Pa Pal finger..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## treek13 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I bet it isn't too late to get on the pre-order list but since you aren't even on the pre-order list, it may be a bit early for PayPal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Mr. Bulk recently posted about scoring two more reels of 5W'ers so I bet he can make alot of these.

You will have to wait for Charlie to chime in though, because I'm not even sure which one of Charlie's e-mail addresses you should use to get on the pre-order list. He started a backup e-mail address because he was having some difficulties with his regular one.

So I hope this sort of helps instead of sort of just mucking things up,
Pat


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

lilDave, I don't have a "lilDave" on the list -- yore reel name?

D-LIGHT, if yore initials are "DB", you are getting one...

Bucken is IN.

Snewt, you could get on the list for V2T orders...in fact anyone can. It's the first forty I contacted is all.


----------



## Tweek (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

You had to go make me nervous about M6 supply problems, didn't you guys?! Guess there's a good reason I just ordered 2 black M6's from TTS, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Chris

P.S. WAITING SUCKS!!! But when the anticipation of the intended item's arrival is finally concluded, it's nothing short of ecstasy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Snewt1 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Thanks for responding to my "desperate" attempts, thanks for including me on the V2T list....a little wait is better than nothing at all.

PS. I guess I can trash my Solid Works drawing now...I really didn't want to try to have an adapter made myself(can you imagine the cost to have only one or two machined).


----------



## mst3k (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I just realized something kinda cool based on the way things are going down, and not even that I would want to, but..................... Being as how we are buying complete M6's and not modded M6's with the "modded" reflector, we are going to have the ability to "drop-in" either the incandescent or the W3V with no trouble at all.
Sweet!


Gary


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ahhh...Gary has the right idea!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hi Charlie...

I`ve got two PM6`s that are good to go, but I never received any email...so I assume I`m not on the "First 40 List".

I would at least like to get a couple of the V2T`s when the time comes. What, if anything, can I do...or need to do...to sign up for a couple of them?

I`m still a little confused about your ordering process.

As usual, thanks for any help you can give to me...as I wander around in the dark on this! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## desmondpun (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal sent! Thanks Charlie.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: GOT E-MAIL??? -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

John,

Please tell me if you got the e-mail I sent you Just Now (e-mail was down and I'm just afraid it might be still a little flaky with certain addressees).

Dezzy, got it -- you want that to be your "always" e-mail now or just during your trip?

BTW we are over half paid on the first forty thing, but the rest are -- holding out? I sure HOPE it's not the e-mail thing again!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Okay something's worrying me: it seems some (actually most) are getting my e-mails, but a few may not. Although I have refrained from publicly posting any "lists" of names, I don't want a situation in which those who still did want this mod never got notified, so here are the remaining folks who I've contacted with no response as of yet:

Ricky Pike
Keith Horn
Joe Talmadge
Dan Steigerwalt
John Lim
Ray DeVoe
Stangster
Mets19P
Bryan Bertoglio

Again, I'm only doing this because of my flaky e-mail, so I'd appreciate it if the above folks would just let me know one way or the other, and Thanks for the cooperation...


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hmm... It could be that some people have their filters on their e-mail systems set so high, or so exclusively, that a new e-mail address could not get in... And you probably won't have anything like an address bounceback either. 

For example, I have Hotmail set to dump anything and everything coming in straight to the trash, for later pickings. Quite possibly, something like that could happen...

You might be able to check the last posts of these people on CPF, and that might give you a better indicator of if they're on vacation, away from the computer, or are not able to check their e-mails... 

Just some thoughts...


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Maybe they want to bump me up to a W3V module? Yes, I think that's what they're doing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Good point Choua, although since my regular e-mail appears to be now functional I wrote everyone from there, which their filters would have recognized.

Menace, Haw!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie, I know yer busy now, but what kind of wait are we looking at for the V2 list...it is getting darker by the day!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Well, I do got the emitters sitting in front of me, and am in discussions with the partners about the rest of the parts for a subsequent run (and we ain't even started building this one yet!). I'll let folks know when we work something out.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie, a question on heat. I've been reading many posts about the L4 and the fact you could cook things near it after a, to me, relatively brief burn of only 15 mins. How does our upcoming Pelican mod compare in this area? Anyone else know?

To me, this limits the L4 usefulness tremendously. You are forced to have additional lights with you for even a short walk, for example.


----------



## LLLean (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie & others in the gang,

Will this baby (with either the W or V flux LED) out-throw the PM6 with the original incandescent bulb and reflector? I rememeber reading an earlier post in this thread which said the SureFire E2e will probably have a slightly longer throw than this MOD. If so, then the original PM6 will outthrow the MOD (since the original PM6 outthrows the E2e). Really interested to know. Thanks in advance.

- LLL


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered but I just read about this so . . .

Can this Rechargable replacement battery for 6 volt lights be used on this light (do we have a name for the P6 Pill?)

While I like the SureFire batteries and prices, I would really like to start my daily walks at night, with a freshly charged and completely full battery!

Charlie, for your Space Needle 1 and 2 and NexNeedle, can the 9 volt version of this battery work with them? And how will it compare to a fresh set of SureFire 123a batteries?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

heat is not an issue.. the pelican has more mass (better heatsink) than the l4 

the mod will not out throw the original incan and it should not be compared to the snII. it will outshine the sf L4 as it has a bigger reflector and bb750 driver.


----------



## Alan (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hi Charlie,

I didn't get email from you, does it mean I missed the boat for W3V:-(

Alan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

What TB said.

Hi Alan,

Yes you missed the boat -- in fact I don't think I even have you on the list (I'm at work now and can't check)...did you e-mail me? And did I confirm? Please e-me again and if you can, include a copy of the original e-mail sent date and I will put you in your rightful spot in line.

Thanks!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Al, disregard the above, found it. Your call, see e-mail I sent.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Okay something's worrying me: it seems some (actually most) are getting my e-mails, but a few may not. Although I have refrained from publicly posting any "lists" of names, I don't want a situation in which those who still did want this mod never got notified, so here are the remaining folks who I've contacted with no response as of yet:

Ricky Pike
Keith Horn
Joe Talmadge
Dan Steigerwalt
John Lim
Ray DeVoe
Stangster
Mets19P
Bryan Bertoglio

Again, I'm only doing this because of my flaky e-mail, so I'd appreciate it if the above folks would just let me know one way or the other, and Thanks for the cooperation... 

[/ QUOTE ]


I did eliminate some of the people above (paid or had to bow out), and the rest will have a little less than six (6) hours from now (9:17 pm HST) to let me know one way or the other, after which I must contact the next people on The List.

Thank you for your kind understanding...


----------



## ufokillerz (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

is there a estimated ship date to the first batch? a good guess would be fine, Thanks.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

From here in the bright and balmy tropics, it looks like mid-July. 'Pends on when I get all the parts of course...


----------



## stangster (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal ssssssent!

Sorry, took a break to Sin City for a bit. It was freakin hot. 106°!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Now that I've caught up on the thread, I have just one question...


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Got one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## x-ray (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Paypal Sent




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

BuddTX,

Good questions about the rechargeables. Although I have never recommended them in my DirectDrive mods, I would venture to guess it would be fine in this Pelican mod since it is regulated, although I must defer to Wayne Y. as the ultimate authority on this.

Just waiting on a couple of the New Contactees to respond with Paypal or declination, after which the now-infamous "first forty" (W3V) are either all gone or the remaining few offered to the next Listees.

Thank You for your continued patience.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I have been trying to stay out of the kitchen on this TK run but I would like to make a coupple comments:

1) I have modified all of the reflectors Charlie needs and they will be sent along with the modules after I get them from Jeff.

2) I am continuing to see some open ended possibilities with the PM6 but if, and that is still a big if, some of these ideas become a reality, it is unlikely that they will be offered or ran in both black and silver. The silver has three inherent advantages to my way of thinking; An additional part or exchangable component can be made from Al and bead blasted raw giving a similar color and texture to the existing light and scratches won't be blaringly obvious as they would on the black. Such a process will be less expensive. In some of the ideas I have, the ground path would be part of the component and doing the part in raw Al would not require masking of ground contact surfaces or threads. I think there's three advantages in there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

For those of you who have already purchased black or strongly prefer black, no worries. Exchangeable LED and Incan modules will work fine and these are the options that will be available for sure............

- Don


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MenaceSQL said:*
Maybe they want to bump me up to a W3V module? Yes, I think that's what they're doing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

See, I told ya. My buddies that didn't respond to their notification just wanted to bump me up to a W3V module and they did just that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Thanks peeps. You can now resume notifying for your own W3V module /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. BTW, I got me a silver PM6 to match my silver SNII and my McLux. Yeehaw!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don, Hmmm, I only counted two (actually, four).

Menace, Yes, you owe me (and the other 39 people) BIG time!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Guess what I got


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

*"Like Manna from heaven..."*

In the silver pieces, note the kidney-shaped cutout on one side of the machined recess. The hole in it is meticulously _threaded_ for the grounding screw, just like in computers and such. And on the other side there is a...oops, proprietary secret, that side'll be sealed after assembly.

This is going to be a first-class product indeed. Hope my assembly skills are up to it...

Thanks Jeff, you've come through yet again!


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

*101 sets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif*


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Dear Raindrop,

The above photo was taken with the new Double-Vision Lens® sponsored by AA.

But seriously, this is a joint project and as such there were a certain number of pieces committed to individuals within the project team for specific uses down the road, so I am receiving just fifty (that's 50) for the initial run of TK modules, and another batch of module cases and anode isolators are presently being made for the next batch of TKs (this time with V2Ts), etc., until The List is exhausted.

I post this just so that the first 101 people on The List (yes, it has indeed grown) don't all email-rush me now for nuthin'...


----------



## Raindrop (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Sorry ~ thought that might provide a future opportunity for comparison. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
Guess what I got 







[/ QUOTE ]

kinda reminds me of sumthin' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Raindrop said:*
Sorry ~ thought that might provide a future opportunity for comparison. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No sorry needed, how could you know?

Howie, yeah, they kinda look like Alka-Seltzer tabs, don't they? Something I'll need quite soon (and I do know what you're referring to -- Pel M6 5W modules, right?) heh heh...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

ANTICIPATION...I just took delivery of a silver PeliM6...can't be too prepared....even if its weeks away til I get my V2.

Boys, iffun ya haven't seen these, they are sweet. Mine has perfecto knurling, nice threading action, a real solid feel and a feeling of indestrucability. The pouch is VERY well constructed...it has its edges "taped" and has a stiffener to keep its shape.

Got my upgrade kit from the good people at Flashlightlens.com...

Good golly, when the drop in comes,I may never buy another light..........yeah Right. 

EDIT, when I get home, I am gonna lube the threads with whatever Nye lube is for metal and the 0 rings with whatever lube is for 0 rings, just ' cause I gotta do something to mod the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey Mr. Blue just curious as to where you got your PM6 from.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mst3k (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Never mind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Mine just walked thru the door!!!!


----------



## Mike451 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey Mr B,

Have all of the W3 folks answered your e-mail? If so, when will you send mail to the V2 List? I haven't received anything from you in a while and I wanted to make sure I'm still on the List. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif TIA.

--Mike


----------



## mst3k (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Well, after playing with my Pelican M6 for a bit today, I gotta say. I like this light! It's very nice. It's even gonna be nicer soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Actually we have simply been working together with Pelican on an evil scheme to increase M6 sales. There really is no Pelican 5W module -- MUWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAH!!!

*ahem*

But seriously...

Mike451,

We are waiting to see if the other run is going to happen Sooner, or Later (but it will happen). There are enough parts now in existence for the first run: 41 module cases, isolators, rivet contacts, grounding screws, and BB750 boards are wingin' their way to Hawaii this week to say their wedding vows with 41 5W HD W3V emitters.

But parts is parts, and although the machinists can crank out more module cases and isolators, and rivet contacts and grounding screws are available by the truckload at every hardware store, and I do have two whole reels of V2Ts...the _BB750 boards_ are key to this whole project.

So WayneY. is _De Mon_ of de moment. The speed of his outsources in putting together the boards shall dictate the speed of our offerings.

A course, y'all could send me the money now and I'll sit on it -- with rates being what they are today, the interest alone plus five bucks outta my pocket oughta buy me a nice Starbucks latté...

You will all be contacted as soon as we know exactly when the next run happens, and it should be *fairly* soon -- Word Up.


----------



## freewheelin' (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charliw, did you ever decide on a name for this W3V PM6 5w beastie?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hi Mike,

Hmmm, nope, never did. I think Don favored something like the DC65, for Don, Charlie, (Pelian M)6, 5(watt)...

I like it plain and simple myself: Da Beak! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Da Charliken 65 Mon.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Or the Hawaii 5 Oh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Kahuna ? Hapa?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The Aloha Special!


----------



## Floating Spots (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
So WayneY. is _De Mon_ of de moment. The speed of his outsources in putting together the boards shall dictate the speed of our offerings.


[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm, I wonder if this could be a job in the hobby for me to pay for the hobby itself. I'd probably have to turn 200+ to be able to purchase one converter.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

FS, can you build these microscopic converter boards?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2003)

*BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Please don't read this if you are easily offended by graphic language:

Tom, **** and Harry, rather bad hoodlum-type guys on earth, all died together in a big car wreck and were summarily dispatched straight to Hell. Satan takes them into a hallway lined with doors to deposit each to his eternal fate.

Opening the first door, they see a homely, gray-haired old woman lying in the nude on a bare, worn mattress. Satan mandates that Tom was a Bad Boy and shall spend the rest of all time making love to her. He pushes Tom inside and then shuts and locks the door. **** and Harry hear Tom's screams of horror as the old bed's springs creak and groan.

They go to the second door and open it, and inside on the mattress is an even homelier old witch, nude with a missing ear and thick, black gooey putrid substances oozing from her bodily orifices. Satan says that **** was a Very Bad Boy and proclaims the same fate for ****. He pushes him inside and then shuts and locks the door. Harry hears ****'s screams as the old bed's springs creak and groan.

With Harry now bathed in cold sweat and trembling with fear they proceed to the third door. Satan opens it and inside lying on the bed in the nude is supermodel Tyra Banks. Harry doesn't get it. He says the first two doors for Tom and **** had the ugly old women and -- and...?

Satan states, "Tyra has been a very, Very bad girl..."


Speaking of Bad Boys, today we gots us some parts:












And we already got everything else, just waiting for the module cases now...

BTW, His SureFire-ness Paul Kim and family are coming to visit over the 4th of July weekend, so even though the rest of the parts will be here by tomorrow, please forgive me if I claim to be indisposed for a week or so...


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Ahhhhh... that is a nice sight!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey Charlie! 

That`s really pretty selfish of you to take some personal time away from this project...

After all, it`s only PK visiting and the Fourth of July. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 



Best wishes to you.

Enjoy!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Yeah there's no reason that I can see that you couldn't take one of those butane portable soldering irons to the fireworks show with you. You know, solder solder, OOooh AAhhhh, solder solder, OOOOOh pretty, Wow!! Solder solder.
You get the idea!! 

Happy Fourth Charlie.


----------



## Floating Spots (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
FS, can you build these microscopic converter boards? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, possibly....
I don't have all the gear at home yet, but have been looking for a reason.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Hey Charlie, got any collaborations in the works with SureFire? An original BulkFire design, perhaps?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I wish!


----------



## mst3k (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Got my silver one today, PM6 I mean. Got home with it and have been flashing it about and.....This is a pretty bitchin' light as..is.. I can't wait to see the mod.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

mst3k - the Pelican will be a different kind of light. Won't have the same throw as the Pelican incandescent but will have a much wider, smoother, prettier and obviously WHITER light. Should be real close in total lumen output as well.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Sounds killer, Charlie. Happy fourth!!


----------



## Stainless (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Ordering -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

CHarlie:
No "Mr Mod God Sir":

Still looking for a name? Did you see the movie Lilo & Stitch? It is a Walt Disney animated movie set in Hawaii - with a keyword - Ohana which (according to the movie) means "Family" and Family means "No one gets left behind, or forgotten." Well, since the Bulk of these mods are going to your "CPF Family," and no one wants to be "left behind, or forgotten... "Ohana"?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 5, 2003)

*BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

From here on out regarding the naming process I would respectfully request to defer to the great McGiz' hisself...I do like "McBulk" but seeing as to how the conception/completion of the original mod was all Don's, I don't think so -- I am but a tailless polliwog struggling feebly against an onrushing current...


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Charlie,

It's useful for the light to have a name for identification purposes. You like McBulk, sounds good to me! You are building these things so I reckon you are in the position to name them! Then again there's always "Dano" or Bulk"Five"0 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Pelican calls the light the Black Knight so perhaps you might want to call your TK mod:
SirBulk or SirLightsalot. 

Sorry I can't be of more help here. I keep getting distracted. Seems I got on some E list and I keep getting helpful information about how I can be anywhere from 3" to a couple feet longer, get all my meds on line, make enough $ at home to give out MaxiBeams as party favors and bunches of other helpful ideas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

- Don


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Don,

Funny, I must be on the same spam list (except I only got offered the 3" option, not two feet - *sigh*); hey, since we're not offering a complete light but simply the drop-in piece, how about..."McModule"?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 5, 2003)

*BUILDING SOON -- Introducing: The McModule*

Scratch the "how about" Don, if you say it's my position to name them, then *McModule* it is!


----------



## Stainless (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: BUILDING SOON -- Introducing: The McModule*

Did I miss reading if this thing will have variable focus?
(I'm on dial-up service... to reread the whole thread would take me another two hours!)


----------



## x-ray (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

Stainless,

From page 6 of this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

*"The Pelican mod will FOCUS (the prototype here in my hands produces up to 1480 lux) wide or tight. Also in the near future various drop-in accessories by McGizmo and dat2zip may be offered for this mod. Colored modules, 1W modules, even super bright P91-type incandescent modules, all of which simply screw in and replace the 5W module.

As well, I am not sure about the widespread availability of W3V Luxeons, but I certainly have a reel right here looking at me.

Lastly, this Pelican run will become unobtanium after we run out of parts (we can make up to about a hundred total, I think). Commercially manufactured lights will be available for years to come, and will surely drop even lower in price after the initial novelty of anything new wears off.

Thus it is up to you, but at least you have the full picture now."*



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Stainless (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

x-ray:
Thanks. I missed out on my last chance to own a Mr Bulk creation, but the surgery is over now and...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

The final shipment of parts came in today:







After my guests leave (this Friday afternoon) I shall commence The Build...


----------



## gbreckley (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

I am not on dialup but with 46 pages of information I just couldn't bare to go through it all. But knowing it is a McGizmo Mr Bulk joint venture I think I want one. I gather it is a drop in for the pelican m6 but can i get some more info and if there are any available that have not been pre paid for?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!!*

You are correct on all counts except the "first run" (using W3V's) is all taken/prepaid for. There may be a second run of up to fifty more (using V2T's) depending upon when more BB750 boards can be made up.

If you e-mail me I will put you with the approximately 60 people on this secondary list, and there will usually be a 10%-20% dropout rate whereupon you would move up into the top fifty and be in position to get one.

The above is based upon conjecture, speculation, pseudo-knowledge of human nature, and some judiciously applied, politically incorrect spin doctoring.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

For those who have been wanting to see some beam comparison pictures......

Disclaimer: Photo was taken in a brightly lite room (can we say skylights) at the home of the machinist that did the modules. Thus, without a super intense beam, the ambient light over powered the "other brand" 5watt [the one in the middle that doesn't even show]

Upper right and lower left are W3V's, and the upper left and lower right are V2t's. The V2t have just a hint of green [nowwhere even near the "other brand" 5 watt. What you see on your monitor will vary..


----------



## shiftd (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Daaaang, those W's are really bright. I can tell the difference. But there is no green on the V


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Had just a little time tonight (all the parts finally came in) and started a slow build and put together a couple. Very nice, whiter than the earlier V2T versions (although not by much, as Jeff's picture shows).

Oops, gotta go, PK's calling on the cell. We're going horseback riding and then jet skiing today..._real_ build starts next week.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
...overpowered the "other brand" 5watt [the one in the middle that doesn't even show]...

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

so there may not be a V2 run?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

The holdup was originally the machined parts, but now that there appears to be a steady machine shop supply of them, further batches of McModules will depend on frequency of availability of BB750 boards. Obviously I don't think dat2zip will ever quit making them, just need to get the timing sequence down so that we have a steady supply of boards too, before payments are accepted for subsequent runs.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

phew.
have fun jet skiing


----------



## rookie (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Mr Bulk, is it too late to be on the wait list? I just discovered this thread a couple of days ago, and I am hooked. Based on everyone's comments, I can't wait to see how this turns out. It got me so excited that this time, I finally registered into CPF.

Please let me know.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Wow Rook, your first post and it's on this thread, thanks.

Simply e-mail me and I'll get your name on the List. Thanks again.


----------



## rookie (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Mr Bulk,

Pleasure is all mines.

Hope all is going well. Have just sent email with name.

Regards,


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Charlie,

A question: When you live in Hawaii, where do you go for vacation? Newark? And why? What parts of the 48 have you been through?

I realize this isn't an LED-oriented post, but Charlie's on vacation from us this week so why not?


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: W3V Bin Code 5W\'s !!! BEAM SHOTS !!!*

Where does Mr Bulk go for a vacation? As soon as he steps out the door, it's all vacation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Hope to visit Hawaii one day soon.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2003)

*BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

[ QUOTE ]
*MenaceSQL said:*
Where does Mr Bulk go for a vacation? As soon as he steps out the door, it's all vacation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Hope to visit Hawaii one day soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Vacation? Who said that _*I*_ was the one on vacation? Just to show you that PK and family haven't been taking _all_ of my time:









These guys (all with W3V's that you see Arctic epoxied on top of the McModules) just need additional testing, as well as final potting of their BB750 circuit boards, before they are sent out. To the distinguished members of the First Forty Club, please, do _hold_ your collective breaths...


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

Charlie,

I cannot wait!! They are looking NICE!

Bruce


----------



## jdriller (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

Wow Charlie, so your idea of a vacation with friends obviously entails a lot of sitting at your workbench glueing and soldering. Did you at least have a Corona or something?? Mai Tai??


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

Hey, just had a thought and I'm curious. What is Mr. Surefire's opinion of the McModule flashlight? Has he seen one completed? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

Just read the whole post. If you have room on the list for one more on the next batch, put me on it. Posted EM to your site too. 

Stan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: BUILT -- A Few W3V McModules - (See Pic)*

mst3k, I had a lot of Margaritas and more than my share of soju, a Korean equivalent of sake but drunk ice cold and obviously stronger. You don't feel it when going down, but certainly do when standing up...

Phaserburn, I did not think to ask, probably because he already had an early example!

StanTeate, I got your e-mail but it only mentioned another light which I answered to -- nothing about the McModule...?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2003)

*McModule Update: 7-11-03*

**7-11-03 Update:*
As I was testing some of the completed McModules tonight, I decided to compare their outputs against another well-known commercially available 5W. I used the Integrating Ceiling light measurement system -- shining each light up onto the same spot on the matte white ceiling, with each light held at the same height from below. Readings were taken with an LM631 light meter laying sensor up on a waist-high flat surface.

The results were 9.44 lux for the commercial light, and 13.98 avg. for the several McModules tested. These things are killer bright (and white) for their size, and I have McGizmo to thank for introducing me to the wonderful world of nano-soldering with a pair of microscopes strapped to my forehead...

Construction/testing continues...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

woooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

I definately belong to the MrBulk fan club.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
**7-11-03 Update:*
... snip ... and I have McGizmo to thank for introducing me to the wonderful world of nano-soldering with a pair of microscopes strapped to my forehead... 

[/ QUOTE ]

What I don´t understand yet is if the Speedos necessarily belong to this complex setup /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Klaus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Will have to pass on the McModule just now. I'm in a month where finances dictate one or the other but not both. I'd really like to though. Just the SN II for now.

Stan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Stan, no biggie, it's not like we have extras just a-layin' around anyways.

BTW all my reply e-mails keep bouncing back, problems? Anyhow rest assured that your SN2 PP was indeed received.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Just had to be the 10001th view and post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2003)

*McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

...but I still need to final-test them all by running each one through my (only!) Pelican M6 host for a reasonable period, as well as check the focusing function. Only then will I finally pot the circuits into the modules and ship.

Keep holding your breaths, it's getting close...


----------



## snuffy (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

Ahh, light at the end of the tunnel. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

quick, someone next day air him a couple of pelicans


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

I wonder who has the largest collection of MrBulk lights. Not including MrBulk of course


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Looks like I might warrant buying more PM6s...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Uh, err, I tried to resist. Resistance is futile! I'll scrape up the funding somehow. Put me down for one PM6 too. Can't help myself. Must be turning into an addict. WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME! After following this thread, I'm not the only one, but I feel like I'm in good company.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Stan, please e-mail me (again). I tried to respond to your recent e-mails but they bounced...?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

I wonder how close close is???


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

Jon,

By "close", I think I meant the -- Certs Breath-O-Meter...?


----------



## Tech a Billy (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McMODULES ARE ALL DONE...*

Yes, just one more and my life would be complete. I'm in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Too bad I'm so late getting around to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Email sent. Have not received delivery failure back, so I assume you received. 

Stan


----------



## slogan (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Add my name for the next batch.


----------



## SHINER (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

ADD ME TO!!!!!
SHINER.
aka>CHRIS


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

now i have to get me a m6 for the sweet w3v mcmodule i have coming =)


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Thanks everybody, e-mail me and you shall be on the next list, although I would speculate that another run may just be administered as parts sales via the Shoppe.

Most all of the McModules have now been potted in RTV (ahhh, I _love_ the smell of vinegar in the evening) and we will begin shipping TOMORROW!


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Yeehaw!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Twenty one (that's 21) McModules are packed and waiting for the postal carrier. They are being shipped in order of earliest payment dates.

Working on the rest...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Charlie, is the "next" list the list after the lucky 40, or the list after that?

ummm, I mean is the list for the "close to lucky 40, but more like the second forty" going to be a TK run, or am I going to need a pair of speedos and bilateral microspecs


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*MenaceSQL said:*
Yeehaw!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe the cowboy is in order again...




Yeehaw!!






Can I wait till the end of the week? I guess I'll have to...

-Jason


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

The last time I checked, the list was above 80 (2 packs of 40 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )... So this new list might be for those above that...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Choua's about right, except there are about 50+ on the List for the V2T versions now, if we go ahead with them. But even if we do not, all the parts will eventually be available from the Sandwich Shoppe, with the option of seeking your own (even more highly binned) 5W HD Luxeons.


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Pay Pal sent! Now the really hard part, . . . the . wait.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Stan, we need to talk...please e-mail me.


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

_Pay Pal sent! Now the really hard part, . . . the . wait. _

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Email sent, no undeliverable returned. Pls send further correspondence to tampabay.rr.com or hotmail.com. Whats' up? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Alrighty boys and girls--just came home from the house of the mod god himself and lookee what I have here...











Just one of the benefits of living ten minutes away from Mr.Bulk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. 

Unfortunately darkfall is at least a few hours away so I'll have to wait before trying to take some beamshots.

ps...this thing kicks some serious ***...


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

If I see a bright light to the west this evening I'll know what it is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Cool Zenghost! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

- Don


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

I can't wait to see the W3V version. I was lucky enough to get one of the "commission" lights that Don built with the V rated 5W and I am blown away with how well this thing performs. IF the L4 wasn't such a convenient form factor the McModule PM6 would be my overwhelming choice. 

With the better reflector and the ability to heat sink I ended up using up a set of batteries last night. The L4 just gets too hot to run for extended periods of time, but I had the PM6 on for over 45 minutes while I went for a walk and it got only slightly warm.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Man Zen, that things looks soooo much better than what I remember handing you...you sure it's the same McModule?

I must admit that it was soooo much _whiter_ than my own McModule proto with select V2T. Trouble is when you only have one Pelican M6, by the time you switch the modules around, they each seem bright and white by themselves (unless you do it really, _Really_, _*REALLY*_ fast: e=mc²). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Im a watchin the mail, mon.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Here are some beamshots...not the greatest but hopefully at least a little helpful...

Click on thumbnail to get larger image

McModule vs. Surefire G2:




McModule vs. Space Needle II




McModule Houseplant Shot




G2 Houseplant Shot


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Hmmm, the McModule seems to light up the plant better than the SureFire G2. Verrry interesting...


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Yup...so far the McModule seems to have more usable light than the G2.


----------



## Snewt1 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Even if you decide not to do a V... run, do you think the list could be used for parts sales? Or will you have enough bare McM's and sized reflectors to sell on your site??


----------



## jcciv (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

You can buy them at the Sandwich Shoppe:

http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Wonders if I am in the first batch....is it comming US Postal Service, UPS, FedEX???


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Jon if I had asked you to Paypal then...YES! You be in da foist batch! USPS Priority, and they all went out by Tuesday, usually takes 3-4 days avg., 2-3 to the West Coast, yet sometimes a week (or even more!) to the right coast...


----------



## tylerdurden (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

w00t!

It arrived! The w3v McModule exceeds the hype! Just in time, too, as I'm about to head off for a week of vacation. I wonder how many batteries I can burn through in a week?


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Yeehaw!!! Went to check mailbox after finding out Brad-alike got his and I got... you guessed it, bills. No McModule yet. Guess right coast is wrong coast. For now, there's nothing to do but wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Floating Spots (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Got mine.
Its pretty darn white.
Just slightly less light than my Megaclylops, but in a much smaller package.
Just started playing, but so far I'm impressed....

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Yeah, this is definitely the whitest beam that I have. I've been playing with it for a few days now and I am continously amazed/pleased with the quality of the beam. Cheers all the way around to all who made this project happen.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Making me jealous across the Pacific /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## snuffy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*Floating Spots said:*
Got mine. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Aced me again. Nothing today./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Floating Spots (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Must be because I'm closer to 80/90?
Yours has to filter throught the state?
I do seem to get mine as soon as most others on the west coast....

If you want to see it, I'll go outside and shine it skyward..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## milwaukeeblues (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Yes, it is great!!!!!!!! - Peter


----------



## lemlux (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Mine hasn't even made it to San Diego yet. I'm not surprised. Most of my packages from Mr.Bulk seem to wander around in a strange USPS Southern California holding pattern.

At least its not like the Bermuda triangle. The packages eventually arrive.


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

got mine =) i'm in NYC all the way on the east coast. Now all i need is to get a M6, wonder where the cheapest place to get one is? =\


----------



## snuffy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
Now all i need is to get a M6, wonder where the cheapest place to get one is? =\ 

[/ QUOTE ]
TTS or BrightGuy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

At TTS, they're $33.99. At least that's what the price sticker on the end of the box reads.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Didn't see them on the TTS website (might've run out or I just missed it). Cheapest I've seen for black is Bright Guy ($35.95), cheapest I've seen for silver is Meridian ($39.95).


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-11-03*

Very...bright...can't see...neighbors...shouting...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif



kudos to the McModule team!

-Jason


----------



## snuffy (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Mine arrived today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Very professional job by The McModule Team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Nicely shaped white beam. Current draw measured from neg. end of the battery to the end of the tube: 1.35 A. 
Sundown is over 4 hours away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Got it! Yep, it is the brightest and whitest light that I own. Mr. Bulk is as good as his word. Congrats to the team!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Oh, they arrived already? Great! And if we hear the neighbors complaining about "little flashes of white lightning" around their houses, then we'll know for sure you like'em!

Watch for the next Module design...and Thanks again from the McModulites (hey, sounds like a gal's vocal group, eh?)...


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Can you lucky ones write up some details about what you're seeing? Enthusiasm is great but doesn't do much for us "don't-have-yets"

Brightnorm


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Watch for the next Module design...and Thanks again from the McModulites (hey, sounds like a gal's vocal group, eh?)... 

[/ QUOTE ]

THE NEXT Module Design! Dammit, when will the MADNESS END!

(paypal sent!)


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

I had my W3 McModule slated to deliver to my business address but I was under the impression that only the first half of the McModules had shipped. Now your talking about the next Module design already. Does that mean I am going to have a pleasant surprise when I get to the office tomorrow ??? or are you just thinking ahead /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Yes Raindrop, ALL McModules have been shipped. You should indeed have a pleasant surprise tomorrow (or whenever your work mail gets there)...


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Charlie,

The W3V McModule did show up today so now I have one of each /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I didn't bring my modded Black PM6 with the V3T but the W3V does seem a LOT whiter when shining the focused spot onto a white ceiling. Since my V3T was whiter than my L4 I would have to say I have all my bases covered as far as 5W LEDs go. The L4 is a nice size to carry around, with the Black PM6 with a Surefire Z48 switch / V3T being my "tactical" LED, and finally the Silver PM6 with W3V and the flashlightlens clickie switch mod being my "cool factor" modded light. This thing is bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

Thanks again to the "team" for putting these together /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Got my McModule. Thanks to the McModule crew. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Chop (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Hello,

It seems that I've found yet another avenue to feed my obsessive compulsive disorder.

Who do I have to talk to about getting a 5W McModule for my PM6. I'm sold on led lights and am converting all that I can. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chop said:*
Hello,

It seems that I've found yet another avenue to feed my obsessive compulsive disorder.

Who do I have to talk to about getting a 5W McModule for my PM6. I'm sold on led lights and am converting all that I can. Any info would be appreciated. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Here's what I sent to a recent e-mail query:

_*"Thanks for inquiring about the McModule. I may not be making any more, but all of the necessary parts should be selling at dat2zip's Sandwich Shoppe quite soon if not already.

If you feel you are not able to build one yourself, then I would be willing to do this "for hire" after you acquire all your parts, but I just did not want to make another forty or fifty at one time!"*_


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

does anyone know if the z31 is the tailcap that coemes with 6P's and the other P series? I think a 6P tailcap with a Kroll classic would make the shortest pelican M6, i tried my G2 Tailcap and it worked fine, too bad its plastic.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

I dunno the part number for the twist cap one, but I do know that the Z48 and Z49 clickies are a perfect fit, like it was made for the Pel.


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

After reading this thread I dug out some of my extra 6P & 6Z switches and they thread up and work fine. Pretty nice to have the more compact package. Is there a specific Kroll Classic mod to buy for these switches? I did the Flashlight lens conversion for the one in my Silver / W3V McModule PM6 switch but a clickie conversion for the 6Z switch would be nice to have.


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

the kroll classic should fit into all those switches.
wished i had one of those switches for my black pelican.


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
the kroll classic should fit into all those switches.
wished i had one of those switches for my black pelican. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ufokillerz,

I bought a couple on eBay for around $10 each + shipping. If you don't find one drop me a line. Are you saying one of the Krolls without the rubber boot like Sandwich shoppe just replaces the internal disc spring assembly from the Surefire 6P/6z switch? The Surefire 6P switch does reduce the overall length by about 1/2" from the stock pelican and is a full inch shorter than the Z49.

~Greg


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

kroll classic =
http://www.anlighten.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=72


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Or look here and see if you think this Kroll mod might work....works on a G2.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

wow!
great!
whiter than my white L4! This cannot be a "2"-tint, Charlie! Heat management is better than the L4 although it is bigger and the beam is slightly less beautiful than the L4 beam.
I am very satisfied!
thanx all!
bernhard


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

I must inform all here that Bernie is talking about a V2T McModule. I ran out of W3V Luxeons after the first run and only had enough parts to make a few more complete McModules after that, so in went a few hand-picked V2Ts. Nearly as white, and Bernie happens to think it is whiter than a 2-tint.

Hand picking -- the great Luxeon Lottery equalizer...

Thanks Bernie!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Oh, waitaminute -- I didn't see the part about _"slightly less beautiful than the L4 beam"..._

Cut off!

Seriously, if you back off the focus anywhere from a half to three-quarters to a full turn, the slightly dark "null" in the center (also present in the L4's beam to an extent)goes away completely.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
actually I wanted to post this in the "What do you think about your McModule"-thread, but somehow messed it up and posted it here, sorry for the confusion.

after having played with this thing for one set of batteries now I have found the sweet spot and the beam is almost perfect now.

this is the whitest LS I got so far, makes my very satisfying L4 look a bit greenish and my very satisfying LGI-LE purple. I do not get the binning of the luxeons ... or maybe it is the built-in color-correction of the human eye? well, whatever, I don't care as long as all the upcoming lights are like my McModule.

Thanx the crew!

bernie


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Have to agree about the tuning capabilities of the McModule and the reflector. In fact it was so good that after playing around with both my W3V and V3T McModule PM6 I went ahead and sold my L4 off. The L4 is a great little light, but comes up short against the PM6/McModule.

Granted my L4 was an early one, and had a hint of green so maybe I will need to try one again a little later on. Having to mess around with the O Rings probably didn't help either.

Thanks for the links and instructions for the Kroll Classic conversion of a Surefire Switch. Another order for the Sandwich Shoppe on the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

[ QUOTE ]
*kiessling said:*
I do not get the binning of the luxeons ... or maybe it is the built-in color-correction of the human eye? 
bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]


Here's the deal: when PK was visiting, he sat me down and drew a couple of charts (yes, he is so far ahead of me that he had to draw _pitchers_!) which graphically explained how the color labeling process _used_ to be, and why they are introducing the "human perception" (can't remember the terminology they used) aspect into the color binning process now.

You see, they used to shoot each Luxeon into a spectrometer and then a _machine_ would look at the highest spectrum _spread_ (or average), and bin the Luxeon's color accordingly. But that range of spread is in reality a display of peaks and valleys, of which the _average_ color was pigeon-holed into a certain Bin Code. But the human eye will perceive each unique peak/valley spread differently, maybe latching onto the greens in a particular spectra even though there is a singular but extremely high "peak" of white. Thus when installed in a light it looks greenish to our eyes, even though the Bin Code is proclaimed to be predominantly white according to the spectrometer/computer evaluative setup.

Clear as mud now? Heh heh...


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

ah ... yes. ahem. I am sure SOMEONE with a clue will make it right in the future, won't they?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## r2 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Between overseas shipping and a funky Pelican M6 tailcap which required hours of manhandling to take apart (I put in the flashlightlens clickie conversion and had to chip the isolating disc apart with a screwdriver since it was glued in) I'm a bit slower than the other kids, but I made it in the end.

This thing rocks! I went for a night walk to test it out. I should start by pointing out that this is my first light brighter than a 1W LS so I can't really draw comparisons to the whole family of Surefire lights. By itself, though, this thing kicks butt! I'd switch between white and turquoise Arc AAAs (the minimum light to walk with) then my McLux (with its flood reflector) and then kick in the McModule and I got a surge of adrenaline every time.

I was on a back country road and a cyclist came by with some pathetic headlight spewing out sickly yellow rings. I let him pass and go down the road a bit then I flashed my McModule in that direction and any trace of yellow rings was completely drowned out by the pure white, penetrating beam coming from my hand. I'm surprised he didn't crash out of shock from the sudded daylight. I'd shine it in the river and all the little tiny fish would panic and start thrashing around.

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks to everyone involved, and special kudos to Charlie for the overseas shipping.

- Russ


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: McModule Update: 7-19-03*

Hey all right, so Russ finally gets to join Da Klub. Da _McModule_ Klub!!!


----------

